# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Maintaining Temperature

## diazman

Hi guys, care to share any feasible method to maintain your tank's water temperature? I had my tank with a small fan and the temperature is still wavering 29-30C  :Opps: . Should I adopt the ice bottle method?

----------


## Shadow

Get chiller

----------


## diazman

> Get chiller


I was considering that, looking for a 1/15 HP or somewhere near that capacity but artica discontinued that product.. It just a 1.5 ft tank though

----------


## Shadow

Hailea or Resun maybe, Teco may also have

----------


## diazman

> Hailea or Resun maybe, Teco may also have


thanks for the heads up!

----------


## felix_fx2

Fan cannot mantain temp, Only chiller can.

Due to the nature of fan is always on, chiller only kick in when needed.

----------


## diazman

my fan is performing pathetically these few months, water evaporates very fast but water temp remains 30C ish high. Thinking of upgrading on a chiller with 2213 or something. (without my mom's knowledge)  :Laughing:

----------


## felix_fx2

Hope your mom does not visit Aq or you'll be in trouble.
Anyway a chiller is a good to have item. Not a must have.

----------


## diazman

Thats why im still considering. Its just a cherry shrimp tank. But with the temperature over at 30C, I'm concerned for the plants and lifestock. Just bringing down the temp to 26-27 is sufficient for me..  :Sad:

----------


## Shadow

U guess your room must be very hot. Fan can only reduce maximum 4 degree from ambient temp but normally 3 degree down is already very good

----------


## diazman

> U guess your room must be very hot. Fan can only reduce maximum 4 degree from ambient temp but normally 3 degree down is already very good


My room is even worse to start off, with ambient temperature @ 36 degrees. So i stationed my tank over at the living room, now fluctuating between 29.0 - 29.9C. Been past 5 months since I set up and the temp used to be between 26-27. Thought that my thermometer going haywire but that isnt the case :/

----------


## VSGenesis

When I started, temperature fluctuates 29-30. 

1) If you're still young living with your parents, still studying, tell dad to buy air conditioner. Now both you and tank will "chill" Don't say you want a chiller for tank. Comfirm the answer will be no. If I am the dad, I say no too. LOL.

2) Try the fan first. I like the Gex one but it's about $60 bucks. Temperature fluctuates around 27-28. I'll try to add another fan and see if that makes any difference. 

3) Save up and buy a chiller.

4) Save up and check ADs if someone selling their chiller.

I haven't try that method of ice bottle. But then you want a permanent solution. Chiller is good to have. If I can I definitely get it. You want what's best for your pets. A fan cost anything from $7 to $60.

----------


## diazman

I've gonna get a fan soon to plug it up the HOF but quite impractical considering my tank is quite small and the ridiculous water top ups.  :Laughing: . Air con wise, tried persuasion but negotiations failed haha!. Probably i would have to hang up my light abit higher from tank for starters.

Not really say they wont allow buying of the stuffs, they will only nag for me spending money haha  :Laughing:  Studying and working so they lax abit more as compared when I start planted tank 2-3 years ago.

----------


## VSGenesis

> I've gonna get a fan soon to plug it up the HOF but quite impractical considering my tank is quite small and the ridiculous water top ups. . Air con wise, tried persuasion but negotiations failed haha!. Probably i would have to hang up my light abit higher from tank for starters.
> 
> Not really say they wont allow buying of the stuffs, they will only nag for me spending money haha  Studying and working so they lax abit more as compared when I start planted tank 2-3 years ago.


Haha. You can only try. So probably test out the fan method first and see how things go.

----------


## subxero

Will the ice method causes the temperature difference between high and low more drastic? 
I mean after all the ice has melted and the tank temperature climbs up to be the same as the surrounding?

----------


## nlh4ever

you mean adding ice into the tank???

----------


## felix_fx2

Not recommended, not real solution. The ice will be likely to melt before you can make new ones. 
Even then, Ice melts to water, so you'll be adding water.
Neglect the issues that will arise with what's inside the tank.

----------


## iggi3z

IMO using ice is only a temp soln. Requires u to replace it every time. Furthermore, the varying changes may stress ur live stock. Perhaps TS should focus on lowering the ambient temp by ensuring proper ventilation. Situate tank away from corners. Ensure good airflow in room. Open doors and windows. Some fans perhaps?? And try not to turn on your aquarium lights for long periods of time. Could also be cause by powerheads if any

----------


## nlh4ever

my tank temp in room is at 26C. how come yours so high?

----------


## VSGenesis

> my tank temp in room is at 26C. how come yours so high?


Good question. 

The temperature of the tank (without air conditioner, without chiller, without fan) is usually about 28-30C during the day. At night/early morning, it doesn't drop much, probably between 27-29C. (In Singapore) And being that it's early of the year, its not going to drop anytime soon.

You mentioned your tank is at constant 26C? Do you have chiller or is your room air condition? The temperature of the tank depends on the surrounding temperature. Unless you place a chiller, then that's a different story.

----------


## Shadow

> 2) Try the fan first. I like the Gex one but it's about $60 bucks. Temperature fluctuates around 27-28. I'll try to add another fan and see if that makes any difference.


Check C328, I remember mine much cheaper. Less than half the price that you mention. Size wise I thing 2nd from the biggest. It is for 2ft tank (60 L).

----------


## VSGenesis

> Check C328, I remember mine much cheaper. Less than half the price that you mention. Size wise I thing 2nd from the biggest. It is for 2ft tank (60 L).


Roger that! 2 more days to go!!! LOL. Ya i am testing 2 gex fan L on a 3ft. One fan helps to maintain temperature at 27. Water evaporation no problem; I'm still young. =P I want to see if 2 fans will do any difference Will collect data through out the day to see difference in temperature. Target is a fluctuation of 26-27C Then perhaps in May, will get the chiller. I need my fishes to be comfortable.

Oh Shadow, the Large Gex fan is $60. That's the biggest one. But will check if either shops in Clementi has a good price on it

----------


## diazman

I've already considered certain factors before I commit myself to set up the tank, its not as if I just jumped the gun and set it up blindly  :Wink:  The location of the tank is properly ventilated. No sun light penetration or what so ever. Additionally, i do not have any powerheads in the tank, its just runnning on two HOF. 

Considering that my tank is only a mere 1.5ft, im well aware that small tanks are susceptible temperature swings. 

The ambient temperature Used to be *26-27* but recently rose to * 28-29*  and that is without the help of a fan. So im considering a fan and see how it goes in the next few days. Could be the coming heat wave I guess haha.

Good thing is that my shrimps and plants are doing great so far, just want my shrimps and plants to be comfortable  :Laughing: 

P.S : Was considering a bigger fan, lets say a fan suitable for 2ft on a 1.5ft - is it feasible idea to use on a smaller tank? It would increase the evaporation rate right?

----------


## morning breakfast eat

Im using sunsun fan. Bought it for 19 bucks reduced temp by 2 degrees now maintain in the rsnge 24-26 degrees. Also v quiet quite good can try

----------


## VSGenesis

> I've already considered certain factors before I commit myself to set up the tank, its not as if I just jumped the gun and set it up blindly  The location of the tank is properly ventilated. No sun light penetration or what so ever. Additionally, i do not have any powerheads in the tank, its just runnning on two HOF. 
> 
> Considering that my tank is only a mere 1.5ft, im well aware that small tanks are susceptible temperature swings. 
> 
> The ambient temperature Used to be *26-27* but recently rose to *28-29* and that is without the help of a fan. So im considering a fan and see how it goes in the next few days. Could be the coming heat wave I guess haha.
> 
> Good thing is that my shrimps and plants are doing great so far, just want my shrimps and plants to be comfortable 
> 
> P.S : Was considering a bigger fan, lets say a fan suitable for 2ft on a 1.5ft - is it feasible idea to use on a smaller tank? It would increase the evaporation rate right?


If you're using fan, then yes; there will be an increase in eveaporation.

But it's cheaper than to get a brand new chiller. (which I am personally going to get once I save enough) Having a fan can bring your tank temperature down to 1-3C 

Choose a fan that is right for your tank. I think for yours, probably the ANS 1000 or the Gex Medium. First one is cheaper. Pricing is usually 7-60 bucks for a fan. I'm testing Dymax on one of my tank; and its 3ft!! Temperature is on 26-27C Hottest at 27.6C

Have fun shopping!! =) Confirm come back with more than just a fan. =)

----------


## diazman

> If you're using fan, then yes; there will be an increase in eveaporation.
> 
> But it's cheaper than to get a brand new chiller. (which I am personally going to get once I save enough) Having a fan can bring your tank temperature down to 1-3C 
> 
> Choose a fan that is right for your tank. I think for yours, probably the ANS 1000 or the Gex Medium. First one is cheaper. Pricing is usually 7-60 bucks for a fan. I'm testing Dymax on one of my tank; and its 3ft!! Temperature is on 26-27C Hottest at 27.6C
> 
> Have fun shopping!! =) Confirm come back with more than just a fan. =)


haha. Will do. Definitely not coming back with just a fan  :Evil:  For now I would take it easy since im just keeping some moss and sakura shrimps. Once I get my own apartment and family, hehehe... come forth 3 tier rack tanks! muahaha

Probably will get the ANS or Tornado fan. Tried Dymax and GEX and it was quite noisy i must say. :S

Good thing though now that my ambient tank temperature have stabilized between 28-28.9, so i guess a fan might do the trick

----------


## Blue Whale

In the meantime, can you just drop by one of the electrical shop and get a Toyomi Desk Clip Fan? Just run it 24/7 but you need to clean it once in a while.

----------


## Blue Whale

A picture speaks volume.

Attachment 29753

This isn't April Fool Joke.
Date/Time: 1 Apr 2012 10:44am
Temp: 24.4C (75.92F)
Fan Used: Toyomi Clip Fan
Fan Op Time: 24/7
Gex Filter (L Slim)

House Type: 5 Room (Direct Sunlight), WackyTpt saw it before whilst we were travelling along Woodlands Ave.12 towards Seaview quite some time back.

Okay, the worst worst scenario, it's 26.xC, it won't go above 27C. I think really not so bad.

----------


## qwerty84

will the water evaporate very fast?

----------


## xXXXx13

Wow...maybe i should invest in one but before i do it, how big is the tank that its on and will the water evaporate very fast?

----------


## Blue Whale

You have to monitor water level closely. It is not definite that water will evaporate at a very fast rate. Depends on humidity.

On a rainy day, you have to top up once in the night.
On a hot day, you have to top up twice, before work and after work.

This 2ft is placed in a corner I deem not much heat source. The light above it, is also using energy saving light, same as the one you see in the picture, except that I am using Osram on top. The tank is using 2x Philip Genie lights. Hence the heat generated is much much reduced. (6500K if you must know). In my opinion, our hobby has a lot of observation skill involved. Hence, you always have to eye power your tank. Anything that is out of place, you would immediately spot it. Hence you have to do observation based on a very regular basis. (I am not saying if you remove one granule of soil from the tank, I would notice it..ok? Fish behaviour, water colour, etc.)

Other factor involved the surrounding of the tank. Are you putting furniture to block air flow? Are you putting a high powered Hi-Fi Set (which generates a lot of heat) near to the fish tank? Is the fish tank beside a CPU? (Laptop uses 30% of that PC), are you using curtains to block windows which contains heat. Are you closing your windows most of the time as no wind comes in, etc. etc. Is the tank placed directly above the neighbour (One level down)'s main light. (You have to use your hand to feel the floor at night, 9pm, 10pm, 11pm, up to you) There are still many factors involved, hence you have to gauge this yourself, I can give you some general guidelines to work on it only.

----------


## xXXXx13

Agreed that there's alot of factors to consider on maintaining the temperature and lots of eye powering  :Grin: . Thank you for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Blue Whale

> Agreed that there's alot of factors to consider on maintaining the temperature and lots of eye powering . Thank you for sharing


Remember one thing. Our hobby requires us as the maintenance guy. 1 fan that is well maintained from dust will function longer. You can use USB Fan, Cooler Fan, etc. but you'd have to ask one thing, how long does it last you. This Toyomi fan has been with me for more than 5 years, it is still running. Even if you have to use a cotton bud dipped with water to clean it, please do a good job on the up-keep of the fan. Temp is one of the critical factor for fish and plant. If it can cool 1-3C, it is normal. If it can cool 3-5C, itself is already a blessing. This isn't an expensive fan. $20-30 you can get one. At most $40. Compared to getting a $40 tank fan which breaks down in less than one year, you do the maths.

28W fan. Less than $20 per month.

Time now is 3:28PM : 25.3C

----------


## diazman

> Remember one thing. Our hobby requires us as the maintenance guy. 1 fan that is well maintained from dust will function longer. You can use USB Fan, Cooler Fan, etc. but you'd have to ask one thing, how long does it last you. This Toyomi fan has been with me for more than 5 years, it is still running. Even if you have to use a cotton bud dipped with water to clean it, please do a good job on the up-keep of the fan. Temp is one of the critical factor for fish and plant. If it can cool 1-3C, it is normal. If it can cool 3-5C, itself is already a blessing. This isn't an expensive fan. $20-30 you can get one. At most $40. Compared to getting a $40 tank fan which breaks down in less than one year, you do the maths.
> 
> 28W fan. Less than $20 per month.
> 
> Time now is 3:28PM : 25.3C



You sir, are my inspiration. haha. Thanks for the picture. I got the same fan but the best temperature i got was 26 flat on hot days, 25.5 on some other days. have yet to beat your record  :Laughing:  adding on, do you mind if you post a FTS for your tank? do the light saving bulbs create good plant growth and whats the total light wattage used on the tank?

----------


## Blue Whale

> You sir, are my inspiration. haha. Thanks for the picture. I got the same fan but the best temperature i got was 26 flat on hot days, 25.5 on some other days. have yet to beat your record  adding on, do you mind if you post a FTS for your tank? do the light saving bulbs create good plant growth and whats the total light wattage used on the tank?


Gex filter (motor in water) 5.1w. 2x8w Genie (generating 2x40w). Fan 28w (as above).
Eeee....hard for me to describe. You see photo okay? So-so lah.
The thing about low wattage is not only to be more friendly to the electric bill, but also less heat to the tank. What you do around the tank affects the water temp as well.

Attachment 29778
Should be a snail there. :P Taken 2 days back.

Time now is 9pm. I just woke up. Temp: 24.8C And it is still not midnight yet, expecting it to drop further.

----------


## diazman

Cool bro. In that case i think i heed your advise and switch to the Energy saving wahaha. Never been so excited. The fixture of the bulb is those just plug and play type right? The ones that can easily get from hardware shops? Gotta think of solutions fast since electricity is getting a 4% up in their billing.  :Knockout:

----------


## Blue Whale

> Cool bro. In that case i think i heed your advise and switch to the Energy saving wahaha. Never been so excited. The fixture of the bulb is those just plug and play type right? The ones that can easily get from hardware shops? Gotta think of solutions fast since electricity is getting a 4% up in their billing.


Clip E27 holder, they always ran out very very fast because it is also used as a fixture in Pasat Malam (Night Market). So it really depends on luck. For the light itself, if you are good in bargain, you could get 3 for $10. Normal 1 is about $4.50 or so. I got 4 for $10 in my case. This light is also used in my farm. Thread: Tale of a farmer. 8w generate 40w is actually pretty pretty strong as in the night view photo. There are however higher wattage bulb should you choose not to use the 8w one.

----------


## diazman

> Clip E27 holder, they always ran out very very fast because it is also used as a fixture in Pasat Malam (Night Market). So it really depends on luck. For the light itself, if you are good in bargain, you could get 3 for $10. Normal 1 is about $4.50 or so. I got 4 for $10 in my case. This light is also used in my farm. Thread: Tale of a farmer. 8w generate 40w is actually pretty pretty strong as in the night view photo. There are however higher wattage bulb should you choose not to use the 8w one.


Think probably will stick to 8-20 ish Watts since im getting only two of them. Besides, its just for growing moss anyways. PL light is not doing me justice since it increasing my ambient temperature like crazy

P.S: A huge thanks for your input bro. Really appreciate it!  :Grin: . Will update once i completed hunting for all them stuffs

----------


## Blue Whale

> Think probably will stick to 8-20 ish Watts since im getting only two of them. Besides, its just for growing moss anyways. PL light is not doing me justice since it increasing my ambient temperature like crazy
> 
> P.S: A huge thanks for your input bro. Really appreciate it! . Will update once i completed hunting for all them stuffs


Ohhh...I certainly think you can do that. Since the bulb is cheap cheap. Uncle whale is pretty super cheapo to begin with. Heh heh....mua's T5 is just sitting in a corner, back to it's box for several years but still operational. Plus if you have $10, you already can start a light set. If you have $15-16, you could do two light set. How about that?

----------


## diazman

> Ohhh...I certainly think you can do that. Since the bulb is cheap cheap. Uncle whale is pretty super cheapo to begin with. Heh heh....mua's T5 is just sitting in a corner, back to it's box for several years but still operational. Plus if you have $10, you already can start a light set. If you have $15-16, you could do two light set. How about that?


Haha.  :Grin:  Since getting proper lightset on smaller tanks are an issue, didnt crossed my mind till you posting your ingenious idea. The lights and temperature issues were driving me nuts  :Laughing:  My nano T5 already burned out good after 3 months usage, just left the remnants of it's body  :Razz: 

The light clip holder think i can get easily from one of the bargain shops down my place (those so called " 1 dollar shop or something"), saw them selling but have to confirm again. The one you used just fit in the bulb and plug to a power socket aye?

----------


## Blue Whale

> Haha.  Since getting proper lightset on smaller tanks are an issue, didnt crossed my mind till you posting your ingenious idea. The lights and temperature issues were driving me nuts  My nano T5 already burned out good after 3 months usage, just left the remnants of it's body 
> 
> The light clip holder think i can get easily from one of the bargain shops down my place (those so called " 1 dollar shop or something"), saw them selling but have to confirm again. The one you used just fit in the bulb and plug to a power socket aye?


E27 is the big screw in. So if you are looking at bulbs, make sure you get the fat screw in. There is the smaller one also, so it comes down to your holder. When selecting the bulbs, note that there is the brown light and white light. Choose the white once unless you really really wanna have Romance De Amor for the tank. Brown one looks romantic but think about it if you need to capture a photo.

My photos by far are captured using my Samsung Galaxy SII smartphone, there is no macro feature on the phone plus I usually take the photos without the flash LED light. : ) So there is a thinker for you. You might have different idea since you are a DIY person as well; so a reference point for you to consider.

----------


## diazman

You mean the K rating right? brown light probably 2700k ish ( and i always have that issue when looking for replace bulb for my kitchen, ends up getting "daylight" brown instead of the white  :Laughing: ) Another thing I've been meaning to ask, your fan was directly clipped to the tank's glass? wouldn't it cause some kind of vibration to the tank?

----------


## Blue Whale

> You mean the K rating right? brown light probably 2700k ish ( and i always have that issue when looking for replace bulb for my kitchen, ends up getting "daylight" brown instead of the white ) Another thing I've been meaning to ask, your fan was directly clipped to the tank's glass? wouldn't it cause some kind of vibration to the tank?


There is a rubber in between the clip holder and the fan holder. There is another rubber between the fan holder and the tank. Vibration is minimal, else it will start to move the earth.

I do have one bad news for you though....Heat wave is not here yet. The recent heat is caused by the Northern Thailand Forest Fire and the air is 13 times more toxic due to chemical burning in the air than urbanised air. Hence it caused people to fall sick easily. Beside Singapore, Cambodia, Vietnam, Malaysia, are within the heat wave radius. Cambodia and Malaysia had also been hit with floods before that, hence it a good bed for Malaria, Mosquito breeding as well.

----------


## diazman

Alright noted, haha no worries, i've been sick for the past 4 months (in out in out, and there she goes, my hard earned part time salary  :Laughing: ) Thanks for the temperature tips, will take note of all the given pointers! If the temperature can maintain between 26 at most, i am more than happy, but of course, i would like to attain your temperature of 24 C, which is really good, considering its a cheap alternative to operating a chiller

----------


## Blue Whale

> Alright noted, haha no worries, i've been sick for the past 4 months (in out in out, and there she goes, my hard earned part time salary ) Thanks for the temperature tips, will take note of all the given pointers! If the temperature can maintain between 26 at most, i am more than happy, but of course, i would like to attain your temperature of 24 C, which is really good, considering its a cheap alternative to operating a chiller


I think Snow Mountain Lotus Brand Cough Drop (water form) from Chinese TCM is suffice to combat cough ($8 :Cool: . Moving forward, in prep for extreme hot weather coming, I have ice blocks in my ice box. You should buy shallow rect. food container for that. No need the cover. Fill up water and ice it. So why shallow containers and not deep tall containers, well, as it becomes ice, the water mass will expand. Large Ice will break the container. Shallow container will not break so easily so you can keep re-using them. Once in a while, if I see it goes up to 26-27C, then I might wanna consider putting one ice block in. It melts at a very fast rate and the fish actually loves it. When it melts, the fish got time to get use to the change, if you pour immediately, there is a sudden change in temp and the fish might not like it that much.

----------


## diazman

Just the ice you put it in? Not in bags or anything? I was advised against the idea of putting ice in my tanks lol  :Laughing:

----------


## Blue Whale

> Just the ice you put it in? Not in bags or anything? I was advised against the idea of putting ice in my tanks lol


Say only mar...when in a desperate condition say 30C tank, would you not do that? Once I had same idea too, don't subject the fish to extreme change in temp. Now if you are the fish, it's super hot and suddenly you have air con, how do you think? Based on my observation, the endlers, cardinals and molly actually swim towards the ice block instead of away from it. I guess mine are already commando grade. ^^Y

----------


## diazman

> Say only mar...when in a desperate condition say 30C tank, would you not do that? Once I had same idea too, don't subject the fish to extreme change in temp. Now if you are the fish, it's super hot and suddenly you have air con, how do you think? Based on my observation, the endlers, cardinals and molly actually swim towards the ice block instead of away from it. I guess mine are already commando grade. ^^Y


But mine are shrimps  :Laughing:  all recruits only! hahaha! In that case, will do standby just in case (my shrimps and plants are accustomed to 28-30C by the way)

----------


## Blue Whale

> But mine are shrimps  all recruits only! hahaha! In that case, will do standby just in case (my shrimps and plants are accustomed to 28-30C by the way)


Oooo...have you try small ice cubes instead, if your is hang on filter, you should be able to remove the cover of your filter, then place the ice cubes on the filter itself and let it drip slowly instead. Problem is you have to repeat the step once it is melted maybe 2-3 times.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Remember one thing. Our hobby requires us as the maintenance guy. 1 fan that is well maintained from dust will function longer. You can use USB Fan, Cooler Fan, etc. but you'd have to ask one thing, how long does it last you. This Toyomi fan has been with me for more than 5 years, it is still running. Even if you have to use a cotton bud dipped with water to clean it, please do a good job on the up-keep of the fan. Temp is one of the critical factor for fish and plant. If it can cool 1-3C, it is normal. If it can cool 3-5C, itself is already a blessing. This isn't an expensive fan. $20-30 you can get one. At most $40. Compared to getting a $40 tank fan which breaks down in less than one year, you do the maths.
> 
> 28W fan. Less than $20 per month.
> 
> Time now is 3:28PM : 25.3C


I can wear down a fan very fast. Lol.
Should say $15+ each month, running chiller can be as cheap as $1.20 each day ($30+) each month. 

Someone more scary then you, using those metal fans in coffeeshop.

Btw, never buy with reflector? I was looking for designers edge e247 locally, IMO much better then these. Pm me if you interested. You can see them in home depot.

----------


## Blue Whale

> I can wear down a fan very fast. Lol.
> Should say $15+ each month, running chiller can be as cheap as $1.20 each day ($30+) each month. 
> 
> Someone more scary then you, using those metal fans in coffeeshop.
> 
> Btw, never buy with reflector? I was looking for designers edge e247 locally, IMO much better then these. Pm me if you interested. You can see them in home depot.



Sona fan you meant, got...lol！In my room. Looking for directional holder...must be Cheap. I cheapo！

----------


## felix_fx2

Buy from mustafa?
Too big for comfort to use with a tank. Even the smaller one. Just my 50 cents.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Buy from mustafa?
> Too big for comfort to use with a tank. Even the smaller one. Just my 50 cents.


I flicker minded, might just incorporate into the rack and make some covers instead. Still designing my rack. This weekend, hope to built up the rack. So more poison coming...heh heh

----------


## diazman

Bro blue whale, mind telling me where you got those E27 clips?  :Laughing:  cant believe all 3 hardware store in my neigbourhood shops all ran out of them  :Mad:

----------


## Blue Whale

> Bro blue whale, mind telling me where you got those E27 clips?  cant believe all 3 hardware store in my neigbourhood shops all ran out of them


Ho Ho...now you ask the right question. Take 900 (From Woodlands Interchange) to Woodlands Vista Point (Ave. 4). 2nd Floor. ^^Y Cheap Cheap. There are two. The one nearer to the food court on 2nd floor.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Bro blue whale, mind telling me where you got those E27 clips?  cant believe all 3 hardware store in my neigbourhood shops all ran out of them


Lol amazing.

Japan home @ tanjong pagar mrt


Seaview sells a clip on using e27 also.
You have whatsapp? Cause also have exact on the picture price so I'll send from there.

----------


## Blue Whale

Like I say cheap cheap ^^Y Yeah! Yeah! Go! Go! Go!

The amazing part is when you untie everything and see how "flexible" you can adjust your bulb.

----------


## felix_fx2

No reflector. If not I would have bought one myself.

----------


## diazman

Thanks boss, sent you my contact. Hmm, i managed to find the one with a reflector BUT i have to rewire them and im lazy  :Laughing: 

Argh, its frustrating, my hands itching from the poison  :Mad: 

EDIT: think i could diy a cheap reflector to mount on that fixture?

----------


## Blue Whale

Mirror, reflector, anything you can try, so long you make it cheap cheap. ^^Y

----------


## felix_fx2

> Thanks boss, sent you my contact. Hmm, i managed to find the one with a reflector BUT i have to rewire them and im lazy 
> 
> Argh, its frustrating, my hands itching from the poison 
> 
> EDIT: think i could diy a cheap reflector to mount on that fixture?


Got a few methods I seen. Saw one using aluminum foil attached to the hood. All to imagination, IMO effectiveness in DIY and not looks.

But don't totally forget it, else your tank or your Frankenstein tank  :Smile:

----------


## diazman

Its a huge issue, the tank is only that long (45 CM) else i make it look like Halloween all year round  :Laughing:

----------


## Blue Whale

I might actually construct a 12x Lighting rack. ^^Y I still pretty flicker minded on this. So you intend to replace 2 for the time being?

If you ain't using reflector, can consider Styrofoam with Aluminium Foil.

----------


## diazman

> I might actually construct a 12x Lighting rack. ^^Y I still pretty flicker minded on this. So you intend to replace 2 for the time being?
> 
> If you ain't using reflector, can consider Styrofoam with Aluminium Foil.


2 x 8 or 3 X 8 at most. The Philips genie should have the same effectiveness as a PL lightbulb i suppose, unless i use the spiral CFL bulbs. Wah, 12X is awesome. you going to poison me again issit?  :Laughing:

----------


## Blue Whale

but i not continuing the rack in plant thread...ha. I scare out of topic. Got DIY, fish, lighting, temp control, wiring, pretty muti-topical. : X

Unless the mods feels ok then I just continue from there.

----------


## diazman

Tomorrow going item hunting . will update here  :Evil:

----------


## Blue Whale

ha...so you were actually looking to diy light beside the temp concern...buy one get one free. All the best and show us your light ok？

----------


## diazman

> ha...so you were actually looking to diy light beside the temp concern...buy one get one free. All the best and show us your light ok？


Will do, actually the light did have a concern with the temperature. Since i've been running the tank without a fan for a good 5 months, the Kenis PL lightset is making the water temp unreasonably unstable. Previously i was using T5 but then it broke down in the middle of the night  :Mad: 

P.S: Bro blue whale, you know how to humour people  :Laughing:

----------


## Blue Whale

> Will do, actually the light did have a concern with the temperature. Since i've been running the tank without a fan for a good 5 months, the Kenis PL lightset is making the water temp unreasonably unstable. Previously i was using T5 but then it broke down in the middle of the night 
> 
> P.S: Bro blue whale, you know how to humour people


I did some catchup on reading so I caught your post at DIY as well. The main reason why I abort using Aquarium lights was due to the high temperature that comes with the lighting. And since I have used Osram Energy Bulb for my house with less heat (beside saving bill), it hits me that I may be able to use it to reduce the overall temperature for the tank to match the tank. In the process, I started looking for every possible heat source and reduce them according. But there is only so much that you can do. Eventually the aquarium fan broke down. So idea comes, I have a desktop Clip Fan, why not just use that instead. And true enough, not only it last longer, the cooling have been very good indeed. 3-4C reduction for me, I am very satisfy with the result.

Now I am pretty jealous every night. I go home sweating whilst my fish in air-con keeps calling out to me "WE ARE HUNGRY! FEED US OR YOUR PLANTS DIE NOW"  :Embarassed:  I am holding ransom by my fishes.

----------


## diazman

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  . Soon i will join you on the other side. Hopefully  :Razz:

----------


## Blue Whale

> . Soon i will join you on the other side. Hopefully


I will need surrounding pict w/tank, the tank, tank top pict, the time and temp to troubleshoot for improvement, so keep me posted.

----------


## Blue Whale

> I can wear down a fan very fast. Lol.
> Should say $15+ each month, running chiller can be as cheap as $1.20 each day ($30+) each month. 
> 
> Someone more scary then you, using those metal fans in coffeeshop.
> 
> Btw, never buy with reflector? I was looking for designers edge e247 locally, IMO much better then these. Pm me if you interested. You can see them in home depot.


^o^/ One Kopi Diam Fan coming right up!
My nieces of 6 and 7 years old call it the Hurricane Fan.
18" Blade 90W Sona Super Fan! (Product is call Power Fan)
--" my bad, I haven't done much maintenance since I spend time on my tanks.

Attachment 29824

----------


## diazman

Finally got my hands on one E27 Clip from Japan Home over at West Coast Plaza (Last piece -_-). Fit it with a 11 Watts Philips Genie Energy saving bulb

Picture tells all  :Razz: 

Tank temp remain stabled around 28-28.4, guess the change in light reduced them somehow. I still feel a bit of heat emitting from the light though. Got a bit of reflector and a plastic bottle. DIY reflector haha FOC  :Laughing:  Abit sloppy on the DIY reflector but until i find a better solution, stays that way for a while.



What is left is the fan  :Evil: 

Comments bro blue whale  :Laughing:

----------


## Blue Whale

1. Is 11w generating 60W enough? 
Based on what I see I think it looks sufficient. Is it pearling?

2. 28C compare to previously without this light, is there is 2C difference?
Night time you can temporary use ice to drop the temperature a bit. It will maintain that way for the whole night unless it is really a hot night. Ice helps to drop it to night temperature faster, if not, the drop speed will be slower.

I don't see the top picture, hence I am not able to comment whether the clip will break or not. ^^
I just think you like it a lot and will use this for a long long time.

----------


## diazman

the 11 W should be enough i suppose  :Laughing:  for the mosses i guess. If not i will drop by again to grab another one. From my point of view its way way brighter then the Kenis 13 Watts PL light. Hope it will serve. 

No pearling from the mosses though. 

Unfortunately for me, the toyomi fan was out of stock from Giant IMM..
A question though, the energy saving bulb is the same with a PL lightbulb right? or does it share the same inefficiency as the incandescent lightbulbs?

Time now 10:12 pm - Temp @ 28.9, Slightly higher now

Add on: think i need to reconsider the design for the reflector, its building up quite some heat.

----------


## Blue Whale

Ha Ha...I think you just made your point on heat.

This gives the entire stick range of Philips Genie. Hopefully you have bought the *Cool Daylight* instead of the* Warm White*.
http://www.philips.com.sg/c/stick-en...ONSUMER%3Dtrue

----------


## diazman

yup, got the cool daylight as you suggested. Thankfully didnt go for warm white or my tank would have looked brown  :Laughing: 

I don't know, but I have this nagging feeling that the light isn't enough for the tank. Gotta stop  :Laughing:

----------


## Blue Whale

> yup, got the cool daylight as you suggested. Thankfully didnt go for warm white or my tank would have looked brown 
> 
> I don't know, but I have this nagging feeling that the light isn't enough for the tank. Gotta stop


Keep the box, don't throw away, you might need it for reference in future for replacement or new setup. 8w and 11w can keep, inter-changeable anyway so won't waste one. Look at the rest of the design on the website. There is the spiral ones which are pretty useful as well.

----------


## diazman

noted, will see in the next following days. If it's deemed insufficient, then I go standby another set.

----------


## Blue Whale

If you want to further improve the light, you can find those leg stopper for tables or chairs, rectangle rubber with one side - double-sided tape. Put one in between the clip and glass on each side. So long the light can shine upon the plants, that will suffice. You can make it taller if need be. Lastly check your timer, make sure the lightset is at your comfortable timing.

----------


## diazman

Noted, probably just need to fiddle the light abit to find it's prime positioning. The rest is just plug and play. The next step is to secure a fan and then we will see the results. More pictures will be uploaded tomorrow on the tank view  :Smile:

----------


## Blue Whale

> Noted, probably just need to fiddle the light abit to find it's prime positioning. The rest is just plug and play. The next step is to secure a fan and then we will see the results. More pictures will be uploaded tomorrow on the tank view


You can goto Courts and look at Sona Fans as well.

*40w and 50w Desk Fan.*
http://www.sona.com.sg/eCate/ProdDetail.aspx?ID=71

*15w Personal Fan.*
http://www.sona.com.sg/eCate/ProdDetail.aspx?ID=121

*Toyomi Clip Fan - Because you can clip. 28w*
http://www.toyomi.com.sg/products/fanclip.htm

----------


## cherabin

Just read through all the pages of this interesting thread and it's wonderful to see how fans can actually cooled water temperatures down in the case of Blue Whale's scenerio  :Smile:  I'm pretty much a fan fanatic and have tried various brands and models of *aquarium* fans. The expensive ones at that too. 

The clip-on fans from Toyomi seems a real neat idea for a fan-cooled shrimp rack that I'm conjuring up in my mind. Thanks AQ and fellow forumers!  :Smile:

----------


## Blue Whale

cherabin, do take a photo, share and we can see what can be improve along the way. Few minds work wonders : )

----------


## diazman

Thanks bro, my mum's telling me to buy those big and tall fans  :Laughing:  it will blow the whole tank away hahaha

----------


## Blue Whale

> Thanks bro, my mum's telling me to buy those big and tall fans  it will blow the whole tank away hahaha


Dubbed the Hurricane fan, these fan are kopi tiam (kopi = coffee, tiam = shop) grade. These monsters are not difficult to assemble but comes as heavy duty and also power monsters, as in they operate in 80w and 90w region. Coming in in two sizes, namely 16" and 18", the 18" I got cost $79.90, other places might even sell up to $110 for this model. I always turn up I instead of or II or III. Just the slowest speed can compete with any fan you have in your house. You can goto Courts to "experience it". Courts by far have the lowest price based on my walkabout.

If I on this fan at night, I practically do not need air con. On a hot day, this fan is really a life saver even for human. Guaranteed if you do not mind the electrical bill but comparing to air-con it is still cheaper.

http://www.sona.com.sg/eCate/ProdDetail.aspx?ID=97

----------


## diazman

i've got this as my bed fan, cannot handle the wind haha

----------


## Blue Whale

> i've got this as my bed fan, cannot handle the wind haha


So Felix is the only one who don't have har...poison him to get one. ^^

----------


## diazman

And so I got pictures to deliver. Currently im DIY-ing the hood using those aluminium trays as reflectors - hopefully it will do it's job. The clip is secured with a small piece of Styrofoam to prevent much movement. What's good about the E27 clip is that it has "teeth" at the edge of their clips to bite on the frame of my GEX tank 






What i need now is the fan to be in place (circled in Black) - is this a good spot to blow the water?



I will hang the fan on the wall with the help of those 3M hooks i don't think clipping the fan onto the tank is a feasible idea  :Laughing:

----------


## diazman

> So Felix is the only one who don't have har...poison him to get one. ^^


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Blue Whale

1. Hardware store find a small thin rubber piece will do. Less than $5 usually.
Can adjust slightly higher a bit. Maximum shining. Because the tank is shallow so should be able to receive the light. Mine is 45cm tall, so need to close to water surface.
You need the space later to blow the fan.

2. It's the only spot...lol. So long you can blow the maximum area to encourage evaporation. (standby water to top up as well)
As the light will be in direct path of the fan blowing, you should not worry about the light heating up as well. The reflector will conduct some heat as well. Even though the light heat isn't that much.

3. If you do not want clip fan, consider small desk fan. You can use wooden planks to make a stool or just get a wooden stool from hardware shop.
Overlap the electrical socket then place the desk fan on top.

----------


## felix_fx2

> So Felix is the only one who don't have har...poison him to get one. ^^


Long long time ago had.
Clip on fan
Air circulation fan
120mm ac 220 fans.

----------


## tetrakid

There are also a lot of fans at Sim Lim Square PC accessories shops for the choosing. They can be modified to stand squarely on the edge of the tank to blow on the water surface. But they need a power adapter as they do not operate at mains voltage (12 volts or lower).

----------


## cherabin

> cherabin, do take a photo, share and we can see what can be improve along the way. Few minds work wonders : )


I really have nothing concrete to show as of now  :Razz:  just toying with the idea of a 4-tier shrimp rack with low profile tanks to ease the maintenance process. Most probably, fan cooled only as mentioned and thus, neocardinal shrimp species. Unless the itch hits and I decide to run a chiller with SS pipes to cool all tanks. But that will be another ball game as I still hasn't got a single clue how chiller and SS pipes work to cool multiple tanks.

----------


## Blue Whale

> I really have nothing concrete to show as of now  just toying with the idea of a 4-tier shrimp rack with low profile tanks to ease the maintenance process. Most probably, fan cooled only as mentioned and thus, neocardinal shrimp species. Unless the itch hits and I decide to run a chiller with SS pipes to cool all tanks. But that will be another ball game as I still hasn't got a single clue how chiller and SS pipes work to cool multiple tanks.


Maybe I try a 24-25C attempt on shrimp tank later on...hee hee.

----------


## felix_fx2

> There are also a lot of fans at Sim Lim Square PC accessories shops for the choosing. They can be modified to stand squarely on the edge of the tank to blow on the water surface. But they need a power adapter as they do not operate at mains voltage (12 volts or lower).


Most pc fans cfm not high enough in the 1st place. Unless we're talking about silverstone or some thermaltake models.

The ones likely to have good cfm will be running higher amp. Eg: 12v 1.7a.

You know those racks for 1-2u servers? The same fans are found in the direct ac driven fans in the lfs.

For those interested, clamps for those can be DIYed from stationary or can try purchasing it from lfs (the clamps for the ac ones as per attached picture, sorry if it's abit blur)



Tetrakid, a typical fan designed for 12v 0.25a will power up under a lower voltage like 5v 0.5a. Also it will run slower since delivered current is lower. 

NOTE:This applies not to all pc fans

I do have a Sanyo denki 12v 2a 80mm fan you can test out if you want. It is very very powerful, hair standing I might quote.

----------


## Blue Whale

cooling 3000 effective but not lasting and noisy. owned one until it went to graveyard despite maintenace.

----------


## tetrakid

There's another possibility in the quest to cool shrimp tanks.

One can also hang a piece of good-sized towelling material behind the tank like a curtain which almost but not touching the glass. This cloth can be hung in such a way that the bottom part of it is inside a tray or long container filled with tap water. A small fan will be used to blow over this cloth and create cooling. The cloth must be very near the glass.  :Smile:

----------


## cherabin

> Maybe I try a 24-25C attempt on shrimp tank later on...hee hee.


Cool  :Smile:  currently I'm doing 25-26C for a 40cm FR tank. Not too bad i guess. I just want to maybe try a little harder and go for a fan cooled CRS tank  :Razz:  don't flame me yet as its just a 'maybe' and if things doesn't work out, what next but to get a chiller. Hehehe.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Cool  currently I'm doing 25-26C for a 40cm FR tank. Not too bad i guess. I just want to maybe try a little harder and go for a fan cooled CRS tank  don't flame me yet as its just a 'maybe' and if things doesn't work out, what next but to get a chiller. Hehehe.


my 2ft can reach 24.xC why not？ but like dz, change the light too.

----------


## felix_fx2

The faster it cools in normal temp the more water evaporates leaving only the minerals.

Gh likely increase if water is dropped up. Unless DI or RO is used.

But then, firered not crs. Yet still livestock.

----------


## diazman

Results after getting a desk clip on fan was quite disappointing - Temp remained @ 27-27.9. Guess i will let it run abit longer and see how it goes

----------


## felix_fx2

> cooling 3000 effective but not lasting and noisy. owned one until it went to graveyard despite maintenace.


 My last unit lasted me 1.5 years.
I replaced it with a existing one i bought from my sim lim sq days. Exactly same type minus the clamp and very much older.

Noisy yes about 35 decibels IMO yet not as noisy to what i call a fan. (the sitting version of what you recommended.)
*Desk Oscillator* 




> Results after getting a desk clip on fan was quite disappointing - Temp remained @ 27-27.9. Guess i will let it run abit longer and see how it goes


So bad? blue whale say can reach 24D.
Btw, now is still cool at night. so cool that i see 26D on most of my outdoor tanks and indoor.. how come your home so humid.

----------


## diazman

Puzzles me too bro. Not just my home though, but my area here feels abit humid, even under the block. Additionally, it's quite smoky here from recent burning of papers from under my block. The surprising thing is that the tank temperature sets back between 28-29, hovering back and forth. Think I get a spare digital thermometer and double check.

The funny thing is, my moss looks much more lively, and spreading like wildfire despite the temperature (except for the Java moss, which shows almost no sign of growth), and the cherry shrimps are breeding nuts. Guess i should leave it at that and see how things go down the lane. Good thing though, the change in light saw no more jump in the tank's water temperature during it's operating hours.

Probably its time to go sulawesi?  :Laughing:

----------


## Blue Whale

> Puzzles me too bro. Not just my home though, but my area here feels abit humid, even under the block. Additionally, it's quite smoky here from recent burning of papers from under my block. The surprising thing is that the tank temperature sets back between 28-29, hovering back and forth. Think I get a spare digital thermometer and double check.


You should have those thermometer for human right? Try using it under the water, above soil bed to measure. How long have you been running anyway?

----------


## diazman

Close to 8 hours I suppose. I have taken note that cooling by fan does take time. but when i saw the temperature @ 27 when the lights came on  :Knockout:  :Crying: . haha. I guess it really has to do with the room temperature. Its quite stuffy even as im typing this out. Window's open to ventilate but still.. bleh

Edit: Also, i rarely get wind movement around my block here. North and South from my side is blocked by another HDB flat followed by an indian temple. To make it worse, carpark situated front and back, so my house's practically building up dust and heat. Its a low section house anyways, guess the next time i get my own house, get into a higher unit floor like level 10 or something  :Laughing:

----------


## Blue Whale

> Close to 8 hours I suppose. I have taken note that cooling by fan does take time. but when i saw the temperature @ 27 when the lights came on . haha. I guess it really has to do with the room temperature. Its quite stuffy even as im typing this out. Window's open to ventilate but still.. bleh
> 
> Edit: Also, i rarely get wind movement around my block here. North and South from my side is blocked by another HDB flat followed by an indian temple. To make it worse, carpark situated front and back, so my house's practically building up dust and heat. Its a low section house anyways, guess the next time i get my own house, get into a higher unit floor like level 10 or something


Lower your water level. The light should be minimum clearance from water 8cm. Lift the light higher. Anyway, should be lights off at this point. Allow the fan to blow at maximum water surface area. I am running 3 lights here, one of them is a LED bulb which runs 24/7. 3 lights height from water is 8cm, 10cm, 12cm, respectively. Don't blame the house. Hot air rises Cold air sinks.

The smoke nothing to do with the temple. Air pollution descended upon Singapore again. I am getting it here as well. If you want to lower room temperature, Saturday come to the GC Sharing Session, after that I will teach you how to construct HC based Air Purifier. Easier if you want to come over Woodlands my place. My room is the coolest part in the entire house because my plants helps it to be cool.

----------


## diazman

Alright, will reduce the water abit. Kinda high now  :Laughing:  Maybe one of the days book you i come over your house haha. Now busy with part time work and polytechnic. Hectic life la.  :Razz:

----------


## Blue Whale

> Alright, will reduce the water abit. Kinda high now  Maybe one of the days book you i come over your house haha. Now busy with part time work and polytechnic. Hectic life la.


Leave the light on timer. I have broken into 2hrs 7hrs respectively regarding timer. The idea of evaporation is *Maximum water surface area* for cooling. You have a lot of obstruction at the moment due to the light, adjusting higher will help. First thing tomorrow wake up go read your temperature. okay? btw, toyomi fan at Fan Speed II instead of I right?

----------


## Blue Whale

If there is a gap between the Hang On Filter water and the water surface area, it will help to cool off the water as well. You should feel the motor of the filter if this is the heat source. If yes, consider GEX Slim S or Slim M for your tank. I am using Slim L at the moment. My filter is 4cm above water level.

Ok...I retire into the night liao. Stormy should be around.

----------


## diazman

Temperature remained the same .28 flat. Gonna get another thermometer to bench test. Im suspecting that my current thermometer is not working accurately.

----------


## Blue Whale

#107, 109, 110 contains replies that is crucial to you.
In addition, if the motor of the filter is working very hard, take it out and maintain it. Dismantle the lower part, take out fins, clean it blade by blade. Filter motor has to be maintain tip top, any jamming would cause temperature to rise as well. If the thermometer is reading is 28C, it should read 28C at the time you post because temp is rising due to weather. Take note is the thermometer is out by 1C, just -1C from the reading each time you read it. Still usable in this sense, don't have to be totally accurate.

----------


## diazman

So far did all the necessary:

1: lowered water accordingly and rose the light higher

2: The light wise, i can only on it during the night time as it's the only time im around to supervise the tank. lighting time is 8 hours.

3: Im running the GEX S now. However, care to share how the GEX slim series will help to reduce the water temp? Isn't the series has a submerged motor right?

----------


## tetrakid

@diazman

May I know where you bought your GEX Hang-On Filter from? Do they have GEX "L" model?

I am an ardent fan of Hang-On Filters. I already bought two new ones (big)which are not used yet, but this one is the slimmest of all I have come across yet with plenty of space for bio media.

----------


## diazman

> @diazman
> 
> May I know where you bought your GEX Hang-On Filter from? Do they have GEX "L" model?
> 
> I am an ardent fan of Hang-On Filters. I already bought two new ones (big)which are not used yet, but this one is the slimmest of all I have come across yet with plenty of space for bio media.


Got them from Polyart. They have the L size over there, just need to ask them. The S model cost me 19 bucks.

----------


## felix_fx2

> @diazman
> 
> May I know where you bought your GEX Hang-On Filter from? Do they have GEX "L" model?
> 
> I am an ardent fan of Hang-On Filters. I already bought two new ones (big)which are not used yet, but this one is the slimmest of all I have come across yet with plenty of space for bio media.


Okok we all know your a hof and o2 fan already  :Razz: 

@diazman: revert with your ambient temp. I have good air flow when in night plus I got a desk fan plus the large sona fan nearby my indoor tanks.

----------


## diazman

im pretty sure i have good air flow considering i have those heavy duty steel blade fan as my bed fan  :Laughing:  

Anyhow, the tank's temp @ 26.2 as of 5:56 PM. Hovering between 26-26.9, guess it will drop further. Going in for the kill  :Evil:

----------


## Blue Whale

Finally...ha ha..... :Jump for joy: Clap Clap Clap.....successful graduation!!!! :Well done:  Now....if only you check your water level daily. ^^  :Grin:

----------


## xXXXx13

I'd also gotten myself a toyomi clip fan  :Grin:  third day running and been keeping the tank temperature below 27D since last evening. Lowest it had dropped to is 26D as of this late afternoon. Hope that this can maintain on the subsequent days despite the cool weather this 3 days.

----------


## Blue Whale

> I'd also gotten myself a toyomi clip fan  third day running and been keeping the tank temperature below 27D since last evening. Lowest it had dropped to is 26D as of this late afternoon. Hope that this can maintain on the subsequent days despite the cool weather this 3 days.


Ooo...I didn't know got follower :Surprised: , hi hi!  :Grin: 
Okie, try to eliminate your heat source, should drop further. Most of the instructions is already documented in this thread, so try to re-read if necessary. 27C not bad. But aim 26, follow by 25C then 24C.

----------


## xXXXx13

I've been stalking you......r post :Grin: hehehe
I doubt mine will go down further as it's a 4ft. The fan is positioned such that it's partially blowing at the lighting and into the tank.

----------


## Blue Whale

> I've been stalking you......r posthehehe
> I doubt mine will go down further as it's a 4ft. The fan is positioned such that it's partially blowing at the lighting and into the tank.


The poison is over here.
Anyway, my GEX L Motor just give way. I think maybe due to the short-circuit during the afternoon thunderstorm. Now I might have excuse to get a Totto canister instead....hee.

4 ft ar...1 fan not enough. Should have 2 blowing inside out. Not left to right or right to left. Don't worry about the light, as evaporation occurs, it will sorta cool off the light as well. So light do not need to be in direct path. Try to locate nearby heat source, see if you can relocate the heat source. Like a radio, a light, etc.

----------


## diazman

Not bad bro. haha Temp stabilized at 26.2 Dropped 25.9 but climbed abit.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Not bad bro. haha Temp stabilized at 26.2 Dropped 25.9 but climbed abit.


If your shrimp can take temperature change, add a bit of ice, it will maintain a lower temp through the night via water top up. But again, you cannot top too much water, you need to maintain a certain water level to encourage water evaporation. Another way is Ice drip. How to do it? Just open your filter cover, put 2-3 cube of ice and let it drip. It will slowly alter the temperature.

----------


## xXXXx13

Yupz, it's blowing inside out. Don't think I'll add another as I'm quite happy with this temperature. Just started keeping some angelfish and don't think they'll like it too cold? As of heat source, it's more from my tank lights. It's able to light up my living room so I didn't on the lights. (watching tv don't need too bright, right? Most of the time are stealing glances at the tank. Hehe...)

Really admire your diy spirit. Keep up the spirit  :Smile:

----------


## Blue Whale

> Yupz, it's blowing inside out. Don't think I'll add another as I'm quite happy with this temperature. Just started keeping some angelfish and don't think they'll like it too cold? As of heat source, it's more from my tank lights. It's able to light up my living room so I didn't on the lights. (watching tv don't need too bright, right? Most of the time are stealing glances at the tank. Hehe...)
> 
> Really admire your diy spirit. Keep up the spirit


Hu Hu....it's 20% completed only. Later add-on and modification would be.....hmmm....poisonously? Heh Heh... Thanks for the compliment.
I used to hit 27C as well, but it like a risky temp range. Hence I further modify it one by one, reducing one at a time and finally got 24.1C as a record. Of course next record to break is if it can reach a 23.xC range...ha ha...won't maintain too long one. But it would be interesting to know....But...don't think I am going to try so fast as I will be engaging in another 25W fan to test and see. Toyomi is 28W.

----------


## xXXXx13

Well, let me observe for a while longer before if I gonna bring down the temperature further  :Smile: 

Do update of your new trial results.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Well, let me observe for a while longer before if I gonna bring down the temperature further 
> 
> Do update of your new trial results.


On 2nd thought, maybe I regretted liao. I think I will go for either a 30w or 35w fan if I can find it. Should be an interesting result. Farmer Thread might subsequently contain the update, as I will be deploying to that one since it has rack support for mounting.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Not bad bro. haha Temp stabilized at 26.2 Dropped 25.9 but climbed abit.


Good to hear so, Now the weather is good. I am getting 26.5-27D, after 1am even lower.
When weather heats up will differ a little.

use your bed fan when in doubt :P

----------


## diazman

:Laughing:  My bed fan can only be on for so long. The sound of the wind is ridiculous!  :Grin:

----------


## Blue Whale

oops...23.4 now...record break liao. Gex broke down, later go find replacement.

----------


## felix_fx2

> My bed fan can only be on for so long. The sound of the wind is ridiculous!


Good right. You should hear my sanyo denki 90mm pc fan. It can fight with my large sona fan.

----------


## xXXXx13

> oops...23.4 now...record break liao.


Wow :Jump for joy:  if it can stay consistent, I think it will save alot for the bro and sis here whose using chiller.

----------


## cherabin

Soon, CRS can be kept in fan-cooled only tank by Mr. Blue Whale  :Razz:

----------


## diazman

Since this set up is appropriate to bring the temperature down, im tying all the things down or the upcoming heat waves. Smaller tank top up water like nobody's business  :Laughing:

----------


## Blue Whale

I put it this way, by then shrimp should be divided to low, mid and high tech according each one's home space constraint. Rack is 20% done. Bettle 12000 on standby, tank will be added slowly.

----------


## diazman

Wah bro, look forward to your rack. haha. First shrimp rack running on fan  :Grin:

----------


## Blue Whale

It will take losta fittings before I can get it going. But a pack of BorneoWild is currently on standby as well.

Explaining a bit on mid tech.
Basically if a starter starts with a low tech setup, there are two groups of people I can think of. One group that wants to move up to a chiller and one group which do not want to do so. At this point, they can consider mid tech to involve a fan that is 25W and above, meaning we are not constraint by just Toyomi Fan alone. Mira Clip Fan is at 25W. High wattage means better evaporation hence bringing the temperature down to a comfortable level. Uniquely, this solution is useful only during hot weather, such as Singapore or Summer time or middle east alike. For those who wants to move up chiller but do not have deep pockets, they can temporary consider this before moving up as they continues to save on their pockets.

What I am glad is not having such a simple solution but that this solution could be replicated with success by Diazman and xXXXx13. Even 1-2C down, it really means a lot to a fish tank or shrimp tank. For the future people who will read this thread, at least they can be assured that it is a workable solution with a little patience. Heat source such as a motor in the tank can bring up temperature as well, hence with every arrest, it will help to bring the temperature down. ^^Y In the name of our Hobby, Hurray!!!  :Cool:

----------


## diazman

Wahaha, bro blue whale, you are worthy of the "fan sensei" title  :Grin:  Seeing how the temp already dropped 25.8 (considered best record) for now, I may increase the tank size in the future if circumstances allow me to achieve a more stable temp and also bigger space for the livestocks. This have truly been a fruitful topic of discussion and for that I thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## Blue Whale

Okay, we tried the 28W, but how about a heavy duty fan sound?

My eyes sparkle at this 42W fan. ^o^
http://www.courts.com.sg/Products/PI...Courts%29.aspx

----------


## diazman

My bed fan is a S.BREEZE power Fan

Power consumption @ 90 Watts. Speed 1 equivalent to KDK brand fan speed 3  :Laughing: 

A monster at that amount of watts consumption, the wind is downright strong and the noise generated is.. you get the point haha  :Laughing:  Managed to wind the tank and the surrounding area no problem.

----------


## diazman

And now, the photos of the current tank 

Temp as of now is 27 Deg. Removed fan for photo taking.  :Razz: 

Far FTS


Closer...


Closer.. hehe  :Laughing:  mamas all having dinner


Sorry for the photos. Taken from LG optimus 3D

----------


## xXXXx13

Am curious if the placement of the thermometer in various location in the tank give you different reading for 3 ft and above? having this thought so just asking though i've not experience with my tank.

----------


## Blue Whale

@diazman
1 string of Hornwort? lol. Noticed you added another light. Actually if you want it stronger, just replace it with a 14W (75) will do. No need to add light, look crampy.

@xXXXx13
It's pretty normal to me. Different part of the tank have different exposure to temperature. Some area cools off whilst other heat up. So different reading is normal. Water flow area should be cooler than lighting area. 3ft also have the capacity to accommodate various water parameter imbalance as compared to 2ft. 2ft a bit out, the whole balance gets thrown off quickly and easily.

----------


## cherabin

Diazman, how about an air-drive filter to push temperature further down?

----------


## tetrakid

Shrimp keepers may wish to try out a method of lowering the tank temperature, which consists of hanging a piece of towelling cloth material on and in contack with the back of the tank. This cloth must be kept constantly wet by letting the bottom part of the cloth touch the tap water in a container placed below the cloth. A tiny fan, just enough to move air around the hung wet cloth, can be used to increase koolness. But even without the fan, there is good cooling too. This method is much better than just blowing wind at the tank top. But if both methods are used simultaneously, cooling is significantly increased.



> Diazman, how about an air-drive filter to push temperature further down?

----------


## diazman

> @diazman
> 1 string of Hornwort? lol. Noticed you added another light. Actually if you want it stronger, just replace it with a 14W (75) will do. No need to add light, look crampy.
> 
> @xXXXx13
> It's pretty normal to me. Different part of the tank have different exposure to temperature. Some area cools off whilst other heat up. So different reading is normal. Water flow area should be cooler than lighting area. 3ft also have the capacity to accommodate various water parameter imbalance as compared to 2ft. 2ft a bit out, the whole balance gets thrown off quickly and easily.


wahaha. The 2nd lightset was a spare backup, i put it there for testing  :Evil:  i cannot handle the brightness. its overwhelming  :Laughing: 

The hornwort was left for it to grow but after two weeks still like that  :Laughing:

----------


## diazman

> Diazman, how about an air-drive filter to push temperature further down?


Air drive filter? you mean air pumps? I am in need to replace the filter, the GEX is literally dying on me now. Noticed the motor is heating up and the water is trickling instead of it's usual normal rate flow

----------


## Blue Whale

> wahaha. The 2nd lightset was a spare backup, i put it there for testing  i cannot handle the brightness. its overwhelming 
> 
> The hornwort was left for it to grow but after two weeks still like that


I have a lot of hornwort now, : > You want I give you free but only weekend can meet up, I can even let you do shopping at my house. Actually, light intensity is much the same. I thought you have free reflectors? Make a new one lor.

----------


## diazman

> I have a lot of hornwort now, : > You want I give you free but only weekend can meet up, I can even let you do shopping at my house. Actually, light intensity is much the same. I thought you have free reflectors? Make a new one lor.


yup, just exactly what you saw in the picture. the 2nd spare was also fitted with the reflector but when the lights hit the wall  :Laughing:  wah thanks for the offer bro. What's important now is that i need to replace the filter. Just died just now. Did you purchase the same GEX slim to replace?

----------


## Blue Whale

> yup, just exactly what you saw in the picture. the 2nd spare was also fitted with the reflector but when the lights hit the wall  wah thanks for the offer bro. What's important now is that i need to replace the filter. Just died just now. Did you purchase the same GEX slim to replace?


Arr...8w totto S？

----------


## diazman

Ouch, thats out of my budget league  :Laughing:

----------


## Blue Whale

GEX impaler design no good, doesn't seem to be just filter alone. You getting the eheim one？

----------


## diazman

> GEX impaler design no good, doesn't seem to be just filter alone. You getting the eheim one？


Im not sure yet. Thinking of getting either Liberty designs but im tempted to get 2213 canister too. Since their impellers are very good and the motor doesnt heat up alot at all.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Im not sure yet. Thinking of getting either Liberty designs but im tempted to get 2213 canister too. Since their impellers are very good and the motor doesnt heat up alot at all.


I think motor outside should not affect temperature in tank. When my filter spoilt, I switch on air pump to drive water flow, at least until I get my replacement. End of the day, I am a casual fish keeper who do not mind algae and snails. Just reminder if I overdose or overfeed.

----------


## diazman

> I think motor outside should not affect temperature in tank. When my filter spoilt, I switch on air pump to drive water flow, at least until I get my replacement. End of the day, I am a casual fish keeper who do not mind algae and snails. Just reminder if I overdose or overfeed.


I don't mind the algae since my shrimp takes care of them. However, i cant seem to grow them in the tank, instead they grow on the output where the water flows out from the Hang on filter. 

Temperature for the tank have been on the good side till now. Hopefully will stay at that for abit longer

----------


## cherabin

Air-drive can be undergravel, sponge, HMF filters. Those external breeding boxes from Sudo can be used too, it'll be hang on the back like any other HOF, with the difference bring water is 'pushed' up into the filter box by an air tube as compared to a motor.

----------


## diazman

> Air-drive can be undergravel, sponge, HMF filters. Those external breeding boxes from Sudo can be used too, it'll be hang on the back like any other HOF, with the difference bring water is 'pushed' up into the filter box by an air tube as compared to a motor.


In the end i cant steer away from a Hang on filter. So dropped by polyart. Saw the 2041 Liberty Ehiem and uncle gave discount from the usual price. brought it home and voilà! haha  :Evil:

----------


## Blue Whale

> In the end i cant steer away from a Hang on filter. So dropped by polyart. Saw the 2041 Liberty Ehiem and uncle gave discount from the usual price. brought it home and voilà! haha


You can say beside your interest, I also pre-programmed you to buy Eheim OHF too. ^^ I knew you would end up with OHF having known the maintenance advantage. lol.

----------


## tetrakid

That's a good buy. The plastic is solid and long-lasting. The transparent type is somewhat more fragile and brittle. I still have three of those not used yet, one is already broken even before I used it. In future, I will buy those with opaque plastic like the one you bought, but it it'll definitely have to be the bigger model (the 200). I am hooked on hang-on filters, lol.



> In the end i cant steer away from a Hang on filter. So dropped by polyart. Saw the 2041 Liberty Ehiem and uncle gave discount from the usual price. brought it home and voilà! haha

----------


## diazman

> You can say beside your interest, I also pre-programmed you to buy Eheim OHF too. ^^ I knew you would end up with OHF having known the maintenance advantage. lol.





> That's a good buy. The plastic is solid and long-lasting. The transparent type is somewhat more fragile and brittle. I still have three of those not used yet, one is already broken even before I used it. In future, I will buy those with opaque plastic like the one you bought, but it it'll definitely have to be the bigger model (the 200). I am hooked on hang-on filters, lol.



Now my turn to spread the poison. go buy haha. Temperature gone down abit more upon the change, probably because the surface agitation is really alot  :Razz:

----------


## Blue Whale

> Now my turn to spread the poison. go buy haha. Temperature gone down abit more upon the change, probably because the surface agitation is really alot


Ahem....you want me to spread the totto bug to you?

----------


## diazman

> Ahem....you want me to spread the totto bug to you?


Cannot la, atleast for now  :Laughing:  no space and budget hahaha

----------


## Blue Whale

> Cannot la, atleast for now  no space and budget hahaha


It's okay lah, we can keep experimenting how to bring the temperature down. Maybe we have more discovery later on each side. I thought of a water cooling contraption already. But I can't start making it until I finish retrofitting the current rack. It works hand in hand with the fan, just need water contact. This would be an interesting contraption. : > *Blink Blink*

----------


## diazman

> It's okay lah, we can keep experimenting how to bring the temperature down. Maybe we have more discovery later on each side. I thought of a water cooling contraption already. But I can't start making it until I finish retrofitting the current rack. It works hand in hand with the fan, just need water contact. This would be an interesting contraption. : > *Blink Blink*


I've been wondering how the water in the pail in the toilet can get as low as 20 Degrees C throught out the day. Any ideas? Every time i fill in water in the pail, it gets very cold the next morning. It there's a feasible method, then i would like to try it out. Additionally, the idea of having a towel trickling down and having a fan to blow wind sounds feasible too

----------


## tetrakid

As suggested in my earlier post, I mentioned the wet towel method. Commercial air-coolers used the same evaporative principle. You need to top up the water in the container. If it runs dry, there's no cooling effect. For more cooling, more layers of fabric, and extending to the side of the tank may work. But it's all already patented by me (just kidding). 



> I've been wondering how the water in the pail in the toilet can get as low as 20 Degrees C throught out the day. Any ideas? Every time i fill in water in the pail, it gets very cold the next morning. It there's a feasible method, then i would like to try it out. Additionally, the idea of having a towel trickling down and having a fan to blow wind sounds feasible too

----------


## diazman

> As suggested in my earlier post, I mentioned the wet towel method. Commercial air-coolers used the same evaporative principle. You need to top up the water in the container. If it runs dry, there's no cooling effect. For more cooling, more layers of fabric, and extending to the side of the tank may work. But it's all already patented by me (just kidding).


I have a hard time visualizing your idea. im a visual person and i need a sketch or some sort to see how it works  :Razz:  But it sounds really cool if it works

----------


## tetrakid

Yes, it not only sounds cool. It is a cooler in action.  :Smile: 



> I have a hard time visualizing your idea. im a visual person and i need a sketch or some sort to see how it works  But it sounds really cool if it works

----------


## diazman

> Yes, it not only sounds cool. It is a cooler in action.


sketches bro..  :Laughing:  let me see them  :Evil: . share the poison

----------


## Blue Whale

Let me elaborate my idea.

Top Tier at 1.8m high, 1x Toyogo Container with a cover, without wheel. Fresh tap water introduce, anti-chlorinate it, left to age. One pipe is now extended from the top of the toyogo to slightly below the height of top tier, connected to a valve. From this valve, a flexible pipe, connected to another valve end or spray head. This pipe will be filled with water, now at the time when you need to water change, the aged water will travel down when you turn on both valve. It's like the air tube, where you suck on one end or the idea of a siphon. How about that? Because top tier is away from sunlight, the water should cool cover night if the night is not hot. Now we know hot air rises cold air sinks, so the exact temperature of this water is really unknown at this point. I also intend to put some borneowild soil into the toyogo container, just spread a thin layer. Idea here is that the ph should self adjust during the process as well.

This idea is not afraid of mosquito, because if there really is, the larvae will essentially become fish food....easily....assuming you can catch up with the larvae life cycle...:P

----------


## diazman

> Let me elaborate my idea.
> 
> Top Tier at 1.8m high, 1x Toyogo Container with a cover, without wheel. Fresh tap water introduce, anti-chlorinate it, left to age. One pipe is now extended from the top of the toyogo to slightly below the height of top tier, connected to a valve. From this valve, a flexible pipe, connected to another valve end or spray head. This pipe will be filled with water, now at the time when you need to water change, the aged water will travel down when you turn on both valve. It's like the air tube, where you suck on one end or the idea of a siphon. How about that?


It serves as a "water tank" aye? So instead of manually adding water into the tank, you just turn on the tap.

----------


## Blue Whale

> It serves as a "water tank" aye? So instead of manually adding water into the tank, you just turn on the tap.


Yes, the cool thing is the water in the pipe will pull the water out of the toyogo, so it utilises gravity here.

----------


## xXXXx13

hmmm...how are you going to top up the 'water tank'? via water hose from a tap?

----------


## Blue Whale

> hmmm...how are you going to top up the 'water tank'? via water hose from a tap?


Smaller container transfer. Those 3L type ones or those 1-2L sized ones. You could carry a pail in then slowly transfer to the smaller container. Then climb up and pour the water in. No difficulties at all. Secondary function, it trains your muscle. Aiyah we seldom exercise also mar...correct? So 1 device 2 functions ^^Y Ha Ha...idea hor?

----------


## xXXXx13

Sounds like what i've got to do every week for water change on my 4ft. Sure to give you a real workout to you arms, legs and back muscles. :Grin:  do take note of the slippery floors and surfaces that you can create with the top up. Its no joke if you slip and fall from it. Just a caution though.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Sounds like what i've got to do every week for water change on my 4ft. Sure to give you a real workout to you arms, legs and back muscles. do take note of the slippery floors and surfaces that you can create with the top up. Its no joke if you slip and fall from it. Just a caution though.


You have alternative mar....1 long long plastic tube from the toilet tap, connects the other end to a tap. It's turning on/off the tape only, no need to carry water. After that, empty the tube water into a pail. That's it. There is always more than 1 way to do things. ^^Y *blink blink*

----------


## diazman

Instead of the hose, i think you can do with a piping system, just on the tap and let it fill the tank up  :Smile:

----------


## xXXXx13

Yupz yupz...waiting for time to get the long hose else week in week out very very the tired. Maybe subconsciously i want a workout  :Knockout:

----------


## Blue Whale

> Instead of the hose, i think you can do with a piping system, just on the tap and let it fill the tank up


I don't think enough water pressure lah. Already the master bed room one is showing sign of "less pressure". No leaks. Only the master one got enough pressure at the kitchen. Both were changed last year by me. I checked through the house piping now and then.

I think Toyogo idea is a viable option, I will try to source a good big toyogo thingy.

----------


## diazman

I did saw once over at boon lay village, the hardware shop's on pre renovation promotion, selling those big containers less than 20 bucks. Got a couple of them. Wanna buy but no transport le  :Grin:  Good for holding lots of water I suppose

----------


## Blue Whale

> I did saw once over at boon lay village, the hardware shop's on pre renovation promotion, selling those big containers less than 20 bucks. Got a couple of them. Wanna buy but no transport le  Good for holding lots of water I suppose


That is far!!! I goto Japan House look see look see first. :>

----------


## cherabin

Libertys are great ideas for maintaining lower temperature, I believe the lower wattage helps that cause. 3 of my 2' tanks are running 2042 x 2 and 2041 x 1  :Smile:  do remember to change the carbon pad once a month. Does Polyart stock the 2042?

----------


## felix_fx2

> Cannot la, atleast for now  no space and budget hahaha


space sure can find, budget on the other hand is a real problem... 2211 maybe ?

----------


## VSGenesis

@ Felix. I give up. Firstly, the humidity in my room is bad. Living on the third floor is bad. Mom scared of heights and being in a lift for too long. What to do?  :Embarassed: 

Anyway, you cannot compare your corridor tanks to the ones in the house bro. Outside at night sure to be cooler. I have 2 fans for my own bed which both are now aimed at the tank! LOL. 

Recording the temperature on a daily basis. Recordings taken 4-6 hours apart. 
Afternoon and in the evening. I don’t take in morning as it’s usually the coolest.

*March Observation*
Digital thermometer was placed on the front of the tank. 

Dymax Vortex cooling fan was used and operated 24/7.

Fluval C4 Filter was used.

Temperature reading average: 27.5C (I can live with that without chiller)
Highest at 28.1C and lowest at 27C.

*April Observation (After Rescape)*
Digital thermometer was placed at the back of the tank. 

ANS 3000 cooling fan & Dymax Vortex cooling fan was used and operated 24/7.

Eheim Pro 3 2073 was installed as the main filter.
Fluval C4 was reinstalled on day four as on day two had cloudy water. Most likely due to me not washing the Pro Substrate properly. Fluval had the carbon filtration so water cleared within 24hours.

CO2 as also installed at 3-4bps

Temperature reading average: 28.1C 
Highest at 29.6C  :Knockout:  and lowest at 27.5C

*Conclusion*
I heavily doubt that the removal of the CO2 is the factor. The highest record was on Saturday at 29.6C. (Quickly did water change) Unless, I am wrong here about CO2 being a factor. 

I believe two factors have caused this. 
One is my placement of the thermometer. 
Secondly the Fluval is right above it. The motor is not hot but it’s warm. Nonetheless, I’m sure it contributes to the spike.

In summary, to stop myself from worrying for my livestock (in future when I add them) and allow me to focus more on other details of the tank; someone please sell me your chiller next month!! LOL! Poor chap, cannot afford brand new. =( and I don't have air conditioner either. Help?  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  LOL.

Water changing is fine but water topping up is a different story. The evaporation is quite high. 

Priority No 1 - 1x Chiller by end of the month.  :Blah: 
Priority No 2 - Find more rocks.  :Exasperated: 
Priority No 3 - Secret.  :Evil: 

PS: Is Blue Whale still talking about totto?  :Laughing:

----------


## Blue Whale

nope VS, I am not talking about it. I own one each...XD lol...the bubble stopper and filter.

----------


## diazman

> space sure can find, budget on the other hand is a real problem... 2211 maybe ?


When the time comes, i think i invest in 2213 instead. Better space and flow rate. Used to buy them alot.. and sell them also  :Laughing: 

@ Cherabin - I think they do stock. I didnt had the time to see and survey. I was rushing (mom and dad came along) and so i saw the 2041 and grabbed it asap.

----------


## Blue Whale

I test liberty later on. As long as motor out of tank, low wattage means less heat and more friendly on bills. Electricity bill is rising fast, should look into this. Even if Gex last just 1 yr, still cost effective.

----------


## diazman

> I test liberty later on. As long as motor out of tank, low wattage means less heat and more friendly on bills. Electricity bill is rising fast, should look into this. Even if Gex last just 1 yr, still cost effective.


So far test subject so good. Took off the fan for a while during this test, and my ambient temperature dropped to 27 flat. once I on back the fan  :Evil:   :Laughing:

----------


## xXXXx13

With the fan running 24/7, my lowest temperature recorded as of this morning at about 0645hrs measured 26C flat. Still cannot go below that.

----------


## Blue Whale

> With the fan running 24/7, my lowest temperature recorded as of this morning at about 0645hrs measured 26C flat. Still cannot go below that.


Do you have any floating plants like Amazon frogbit, Salvinia Natans "Savinie"? If got Android Phone, goto market look for Aquarium Plants (Free), look at the floating plants archive. Put some into the tank and see how's the temperature like.

----------


## xXXXx13

Got the frogbits in the tank already. Likely is because the house is not ventilated in the day time.

----------


## Blue Whale

xXXXx13, VS, both of you have said that your room/house is humid. Now look at your furnitures for a while. 

Are the big ones to the side and any of the furniture blocking air flow?
The windows on top are for venting, hence are they left at least half open to facilitate venting.

For VS, running 2 fans and only get 27C. 
1. Are the fans powerful enough?
2. Are they pointing at maximum water surface area to facilitate evaporation. No point blowing the tank glass.
3. When was the last time you maintain your fan, are they choked with thousand years dust? Heh... :Shocked: 

Explore these factors and see if you can improve on it.

----------


## xXXXx13

Blue Whale, for my case as most part of the day the windows and door are closed until only the time I get back. There are no venting windows in my window structure. Definitely no furnitures blocking the airflow too when the windows and door are opened. The tank is in between these two items.

As you mentioned, got to minus 1C from the thermometer reading so my actual tank reading should read 25C, right?  :Razz:

----------


## Blue Whale

Then you must minus 1c everytime you read lor. 25 is ok but cannot handle hot day much. Tanks with fan that get 24c then can better handle hot weather. Try further, don't stop here. one more C only.

----------


## VSGenesis

@ Blue Whale

1. Are the fans powerful enough?
*ANS 3000 & Dymax (the biggest fan this brand carry) If clips on like the one you guys posted, I wouldn't use them. Nothing against it but I want the tank area to look neat. Next month, I will remove the Dymax and install another ANS 3000 and record further readings.*
2. Are they pointing at maximum water surface area to facilitate evaporation. No point blowing the tank glass.
*-_-' It's not blowing at the tank glass. It's blowing on the water surface. The only thing blowing at my tank is my floor fan. One of the fans I used for myself when I sleep.*
3. When was the last time you maintain your fan, are they choked with thousand years dust? Heh... :Shocked: 
*I bought it on 31/03/2012. -_-''*

For more info.
Room door always open.
Window always open.
House on 3rd floor.
Aquarium tank fan on 24/7
One of my room fan on 24/7
My room no furniture. Table top and top cupboard is mounted to wall during renovation; not blocking. My desk chair; not blocking. My fan; blocking me. My bed? I don't have a bed, I have 2 seat sofa bed and no do not block the tank. I don't place a cupboard in front of the tank if that's what you're thinking. =P

Let's not take readings from 2300hrs to 0700hrs shall we. Cos this is when temperature drops regardless and it is not this reading I want to note.

I am more concern about the readings I get between 0800hrs to 2000hrs. My current average readings which I have taken from 01/04/2012 till date is 27.4C But Shadow has mentioned or was it Felix, as long as the temperature do not go beyond 30C, it should be fine. I'm cool with that and feel better with my current readings. But it also means I shouldn't keep fauna like shrimps or any that requires a lower temperature. Having lower temperature actually helps the fish to breed doesn;t it. Well, you want the best for both plants and fauna right.

Did a little test. I took temperature from 2100hrs to 0100hrs, 27.4C I smoke a few sticks. Guess what, temperature went to 28.6C LOL!! I'm not kidding.

----------


## Blue Whale

:Razz:  VS like composition, fan depends on wattage, not pretty nor brand. High class then sacrifice lor.

next time smoke, turn off the fan and observe the smoke, it will tell you your air flow.

----------


## VSGenesis

> VS like composition, fan depends on wattage, not pretty nor brand. High class then sacrifice lor.
> 
> next time smoke, turn off the fan and observe the smoke, it will tell you your air flow.


LOL! I like to write. Oh done that. I saw my oto taking in my second hand smoke.

I get back home, my room without having any air con is cooler than any of the rooms in the house. Have some new idea in mind. But will wait first. Once I get hold of them, then I will do the test. If I still cannot break 26C, will get used chiller next month. Maybe.

----------


## felix_fx2

So 27d not cool?
IMHO Anything below 26d, get chiller.
Cool season, easily hit 26 during night after 6pm with just a good fan.

I mention after 6pm so folks please note during lunch time how hot the sun feels and think for abit.

----------


## VSGenesis

27D is cool. 

Anything lower than 26, oto must buy wind breaker "liao"

Anyway, the aim I have in mind is that the temperature do not exceed 29D at any time of the day. Full stop. 

But if one is looking at consistent temperature then chiller is the option.

----------


## diazman

Now i off my fan liao. The new ehiem liberty helped alot. Ambient temp @ 27 flat. Good enough for now  :Laughing:  till the heat wave comes, keep fan in my closet  :Razz:

----------


## Blue Whale

> Now i off my fan liao. The new ehiem liberty helped alot. Ambient temp @ 27 flat. Good enough for now  till the heat wave comes, keep fan in my closet


Aiyoh...just turn it off can liao, no need to bring in and out. Cause heat wave comes even when you are not at home. You can always put on timer switch you know.

Now, those living in the lower decks of HDB, no need to worry.....as time goes by, say 10 years from the final construction of the HDB block, Town Council would have planted some trees, in 10 years time, they would grow up, in 20 years time, they would reach something like 4-5 storey high. You would have to switch on your living room light even during the day. As tree grows up, the overall room temperature will be brought down as well. Wonders of nature and natural cooling. It also shield you from direct rain. How I know? I used to live in 3 room HDB 3rd floor. I know.

----------


## diazman

My neighbour got plants planted around alright. They have grown pretty decent size. Been about close to 10 years i suppose since they started planting. Btw, mine is mature estate  :Laughing:

----------


## xXXXx13

> Then you must minus 1c everytime you read lor. 25 is ok but cannot handle hot day much. Tanks with fan that get 24c then can better handle hot weather. Try further, don't stop here. one more C only.


Would like to try but now I've doubt over my thermometer. After a WC on thursday night, the temperature went up from the range of 26C to 27C. I thought this might be because of the water straight from the tap (I did WC with this method but of cos anti-chlorine was added) so i leave it but till now, the temperature is still in the 27C range. I had 2 thermometer in the tank, an external and internal one, both are digital. The external one is showing in the range of 27C with the internal one showing 26C. External one is near the outflow and internal one at the inflow. Going to monitor for a couple of days more before heading for an analog thermometer.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Would like to try but now I've doubt over my thermometer. After a WC on thursday night, the temperature went up from the range of 26C to 27C. I thought this might be because of the water straight from the tap (I did WC with this method but of cos anti-chlorine was added) so i leave it but till now, the temperature is still in the 27C range. I had 2 thermometer in the tank, an external and internal one, both are digital. The external one is showing in the range of 27C with the internal one showing 26C. External one is near the outflow and internal one at the inflow. Going to monitor for a couple of days more before heading for an analog thermometer.


Actually just get 1 cup of tap water. Now use your normal thermometer which you use for your fever. Get a reading. Test the two thermometer in the same cup of water and see what is the temperature difference.

----------


## xXXXx13

I see...i'll give it a try tomorrow. Hopefully, the normal thermometer can still be use.

----------


## Blue Whale

> I see...i'll give it a try tomorrow. Hopefully, the normal thermometer can still be use.


Suppose the diff is -5C then use a marker to write on the tank's thermometer. Each reading you just take the reading -5C.

----------


## Rexxer

Hi all, I *just* bought a IQ5 tank. *The* water temp on my analog thermometer shows 30c.
Can I know which make *and* model of chiller can fit *this* small tank? Cheers

----------


## diazman

> Hi all, I *just* bought a IQ5 tank. *The* water temp on my analog thermometer shows 30c.
> Can I know which make *and* model of chiller can fit *this* small tank? Cheers


A chiller for that size of a tank would almost be very costly. Just get a fan for that IQ5, its way cheaper.

----------


## Rexxer

Thanks for the advice. I went to get the ANS 3000 from C328. 
After blowing for almost 2hrs, temperature is now 28.5c. Hope it'll go down further.

----------


## diazman

> Thanks for the advice. I went to get the ANS 3000 from C328. 
> After blowing for almost 2hrs, temperature is now 28.5c. Hope it'll go down further.


A fan will take time to cool down the tank. wait a day or so. monjtor the water level.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Thanks for the advice. I went to get the ANS 3000 from C328. 
> After blowing for almost 2hrs, temperature is now 28.5c. Hope it'll go down further.


I'd give you 3C at most with that fan. ANS 3000 is consider one of the better fan in terms of cooling but the problem here is that it doesn't last. The other thing about it is that it is not powerful enough to drive evaporation further. Hence if you follow the thread, it would be wiser to use Toyomi Fan instead which is a very lasting product.

To allow the temperature to drop further:

1. Look at the result in 24hrs time.
2. Standby water for top up (lost due to evaporation)
3. Make sure the fan is position to maximum water surface.

Even if this fan is spoilt, the holder below, do not throw it, you might find it useful later on. I used the base to secure the Toyomi Fan.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chiller need pressurised canister filter, there isn't much options for your tank to be exact...too small. But you can still try to post a new thread at equipment section, maybe there are options. Running chiller have high running cost. A good chiller like Artica will cost you more than $1000. Some priced as high as $2300, but they are for a different flowrate ones, dependent on the tank size and the canister flow rate, just came back from one of Yishun LFS.

----------


## VSGenesis

WO! This thread is still going! LOL.

Bottom line, you cannot maintain a temperature consistently with a fan. You can bring the temperature down 1-3D. With a fan, your tank temperature will fluctuate depending on the time of day. Just make sure the temperature is just between 26-30, Your fish should be fine. Using fan is mid tech to me and is sufficient enough for some if not most aquatic life. When taking temperature, don't just take it in the morning and at night. What is the use if you don't take the hottest time of the day? My 3ft tank with fan has a temperature of 27.5D average. 29D being the highest and 27D being the lowest. For 2 weeks I recorded the tank temperature once in the morning, twice in the afternoon and once at night. As long as I get an average of 27.5D, I am happy and when it does peak in the afternoon, not to go above 29.5D. Full stop.

If you are looking for consistent temperature throughout the day, then no argument. Chiller. End of story. The fan can only do so much. You can place a gigantic fan, clip it here, drill here and there but you'll not get consistent temperature. Meaning, if you want 26D, forget about fan. How in the world is it going to keep the temeprature at 26D throughout the day. To be honest, I never heard of anyone using a fan that can have a tank that goes down below 25D. Are you serious? Using air con don't count. If you place it outdoor, yes I believe you. It can go down to 25D (in the wee hours of the morning) and its proven by fellow member.

So it depends on $$$ and entirely what you are looking for. A fan helps, without it my tank can peak to 30-31D above. I use the fan so that it does not reach 30D and not because I'm trying to aim for 26D, 27D etc. If I'm looking for that, then chiller. 

In conclusion, is anybody selling their chiller next month? Hehe.

----------


## diazman

> WO! This thread is still going! LOL.


We have yet found the best cooling method haha. still experimenting  :Evil:   :Laughing:

----------


## Blue Whale

VS, just because you cannot reach 23.xC with a fan doesn't mean we can't...heh heh. For one thing I am sure. I have already reached 23.xC a few times. 24.xC is also achievable. Of course, we are practical people who knows that Temp will peak upwards during the day time. This is precisely to generate the kind of environment that the wild have. A warm front and a cold front. Except we control it at a more desired one. It ensure fish are trained to get used to Singapore Temperature hence will raise survival rate. The CFL deployed is also to generate that peak Sunlight at 12:00 except for a longer period to allow the plants to maximise light. However, on the aspect of light spectrum, more studies need to be done. Everyone is trying their best, best light, low temperature, correct light spectrum, correct light lumen. We human are still lacking in knowledge in a lot of ways. Doesn't mean we stop trying. We are already trying.

----------


## Mystikboy

Living 22 floors up with a 20w hopar fan, my daytime temperature was 25-26.5 nighttime 24-25. 2 feet tank. 
But it wasn't really quiet. Upgraded to a cross flow cooling fan. Virtually no noise but I compromise in terms of cooling power (about 2degrees hotter now) I think it's partly the v humid day inhibiting evaporation, as I only upgraded today.

I realize that surface agitation is a good complement to a fan. With a spray bar near the surface, my tank's temperature is about .5 degree lower at any point of time as compared to a single outflow.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Living 22 floors up with a 20w hopar fan, my daytime temperature was 25-26.5 nighttime 24-25. 2 feet tank. 
> But it wasn't really quiet. Upgraded to a cross flow cooling fan. Virtually no noise but I compromise in terms of cooling power (about 2degrees hotter now) I think it's partly the v humid day inhibiting evaporation, as I only upgraded today.
> 
> I realize that surface agitation is a good complement to a fan. With a spray bar near the surface, my tank's temperature is about .5 degree lower at any point of time as compared to a single outflow.


Yes, do not fill your water totally, a bit bit below is actually okay so long it doesn't disturb the water surface too much. A higher wattage fan allows for more evaporation. You staying higher should have a cooler environment but you might watch out for the sun ray how it shines. I'd say 6months in 6months off. Curtain can block the light but cannot contain the heat so the air flow ventilation for the entire house should be look at holistically and not just 1 room itself. Floating plants may not lower the temp but it will prevent heat as in shade. Small qty will do.

----------


## xiaofeng90

yo bros here can i know what does ANS 3000 and C328 stand for ? Sorry for my noobies still very new in this forum thinking to get one effective fan too haha

----------


## VSGenesis

> yo bros here can i know what does ANS 3000 and C328 stand for ? Sorry for my noobies still very new in this forum thinking to get one effective fan too haha


ANS is a brand. 3000 is the model. It's a fan for aquarium. Keeps temperature down between 1-4D.Celcius. It's in the attached picture. That's a smaller version of the 3000.

C328 - name of the fish store. C stands for Clementi and 328 the block number. The actual name is Clementi Florist and Aquarium. But everyone got used to C328. Thus the name.

----------


## Blue Whale

> ANS is a brand. 3000 is the model. It's a fan for aquarium. Keeps temperature down between 1-4D.Celcius. It's in the attached picture. That's a smaller version of the 3000.
> 
> C328 - name of the fish store. C stands for Clementi and 328 the block number. The actual name is Clementi Florist and Aquarium. But everyone got used to C328. Thus the name.


Errr..not exactly accurate. The correct name should be Cans not ANS. Most people do not see the C in front. 3000 stand for Cooling Fans 3000. Their product range would have 1000, 2000 and 3000 defined by the different rpm. In a proper setup, as much as 4 such fans can be deployed for use as failover, aka if one failed the rest will continue to operate.

C328 is correct. If you are using www.map.gov.sg type Clementi MRT into the search field. Beside it is Blk 328, Polyart and Clementi Florist and Aquarium are both operating there.

xiaofeng, you should go there for a walk walk and see see. Both shops accept Nets so you no need to carry a lump of notes and walk around. You'd be walking into a toy shop and hope that you can buy the entire shop. *smile* So you can find most of the supplies there although not all.

----------


## Shadow

by the way, C328 closed on Sunday

----------


## tetrakid

As an oxygen fan (as in ardent fan), I simply luv the idea of putting spray bars at the water surface. It will work miracles to make fish happy and healthy. I wouldn't put a spray bar anywhere else.  :Smile: 



> Living 22 floors up with a 20w hopar fan, my daytime temperature was 25-26.5 nighttime 24-25. 2 feet tank. 
> But it wasn't really quiet. Upgraded to a cross flow cooling fan. Virtually no noise but I compromise in terms of cooling power (about 2degrees hotter now) I think it's partly the v humid day inhibiting evaporation, as I only upgraded today.
> 
> I realize that surface agitation is a good complement to a fan. With a spray bar near the surface, my tank's temperature is about .5 degree lower at any point of time as compared to a single outflow.

----------


## xXXXx13

> Suppose the diff is -5C then use a marker to write on the tank's thermometer. Each reading you just take the reading -5C.


Just my luck, the normal thermometer is out of battery. :Exasperated:  but guess what...the temperature on the external thermometer shows that the temperature dropped below 27C (guess that it telling me that it's working fine, my bad) and the internal one is showing 25C horray :Jump for joy:  both temperatures were taken at about 12 noon.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Just my luck, the normal thermometer is out of battery. but guess what...the temperature on the external thermometer shows that the temperature dropped below 27C (guess that it telling me that it's working fine, my bad) and the internal one is showing 25C horray both temperatures were taken at about 12 noon.


Okay now, since it is more or less stable and given the high humidity now, it seems cool enough. The tank being cool will help to cool the room a bit but notice that your humidity in the room / living room will built up, hence either you have a dehumidifier or just ventilate the room more, reposition the furniture if required. If you don't have anything to try on now, just wait till I finish my rack, which would be end April or so, I should have some interesting stuffs you might wanna pick up later on. Remember, an idea triggers another idea. Good job, have a good rest today.

----------


## xXXXx13

Alright, thank you in advance. Eagerly waiting to see you final product. You rest well too. Cheers.

----------


## felix_fx2

> In a proper setup, as much as 4 such fans can be deployed for use as failover, aka if one failed the rest will continue to operate.


failover? Do you mean use 4 units 1 broke 3 still running or something very special?????
CANS is the name long forgotten with 8.5/10 people all reading ANS only  :Smile:

----------


## Rexxer

My water temp drop till 27degrees last nite. That's the lowest it can go.
Realize the water evaporates very fast. Need to top up abt 2 tub of tau hua gong per day. Will it be too much for the shrimps and plants to handle? And also do you guys add anything in the refill water? Cheers

----------


## felix_fx2

> My water temp drop till 27degrees last nite. That's the lowest it can go.
> Realize the water evaporates very fast. Need to top up abt 2 tub of tau hua gong per day. Will it be too much for the shrimps and plants to handle? And also do you guys add anything in the refill water? Cheers


I top up every alternate day 2 litre, 50% WC during weekends.

Plants should not be a problem but some shrimps will not like it. The gh/tds will increase as evaporation will leave minireals behind &amp; your just adding more in.
I age water for topup in 1 litre containers.

----------


## Rexxer

did you add any stuff in the water?like anti-chlorine?
my fren is telling me to use distill water. will that be better?

----------


## VSGenesis

> Errr..not exactly accurate. The correct name should be Cans not ANS. Most people do not see the C in front. 3000 stand for Cooling Fans 3000. Their product range would have 1000, 2000 and 3000 defined by the different rpm.


Sorry bro, I have to disagree with you. The name of the product is ANS -or Aqua Nature System. The front that looks like C is just a design of the product. The company distributing this is East Ocean Aquatic Trading Centre. www.eastoceansg.com CANS is not the product name. On their web they call it ANS as well. I did a call to confirm and it's ANS not CANS. Perhaps years ago people see them as CANS but C stands for? It cannot be cooling as ANS sells other products like nets, co2 accesories.

Ah Boy: "Auntie, I want CANS Cooling Fan 3000"
LFS Auntie: "Simi CANS? Oh CO2 Cans ah? Yo. Nah pian. 2 litre 3 litre 5litre, you want which one?"

----------


## felix_fx2

> did you add any stuff in the water?like anti-chlorine?
> my fren is telling me to use distill water. will that be better?


Nope, aged water never add all that. They sit for a few days and I'm not keeping those expensive shrimp. Only Sakura max, I think my gh also quite high as I dose fert.

He is not really wrong in a sense. But you might want to see what you will be keeping against what he is keeping. Make a judge on what you see/hear/research and from there make a choice.

Btw: No sms lingos please. The next one I will start giving infraction.

----------


## avex30

> Ah Boy: "Auntie, I want CANS Cooling Fan 3000"
> LFS Auntie: "Simi CANS? Oh CO2 Cans ah? Yo. Nah pian. 2 litre 3 litre 5litre, you want which one?"


Sound very very familiar hahahaha

----------


## Rexxer

Will try to kick the habit. So sorry about that. Thanks for the advise

----------


## Blue Whale

> Sorry bro, I have to disagree with you. The name of the product is ANS -or Aqua Nature System. The front that looks like C is just a design of the product. The company distributing this is East Ocean Aquatic Trading Centre. www.eastoceansg.com CANS is not the product name. On their web they call it ANS as well. I did a call to confirm and it's ANS not CANS. Perhaps years ago people see them as CANS but C stands for? It cannot be cooling as ANS sells other products like nets, co2 accesories.
> 
> Ah Boy: "Auntie, I want CANS Cooling Fan 3000"
> LFS Auntie: "Simi CANS? Oh CO2 Cans ah? Yo. Nah pian. 2 litre 3 litre 5litre, you want which one?"


Okay, my bad. You are right. Anyway, we are referring to the same product.

----------


## VSGenesis

Hehe. Ya same product but wait say wrong auntie go huh? 

Anyway, i'm still thinking about the fans i'm using now. My room is bad. I have to switch to a chiller instead. Saw sona fans just now the ones you guys were talking about. Those clips ons. But 20 bucks. 

Is it just me or its getting humid these days?

----------


## Blue Whale

> Hehe. Ya same product but wait say wrong auntie go huh? 
> 
> Anyway, i'm still thinking about the fans i'm using now. My room is bad. I have to switch to a chiller instead. Saw sona fans just now the ones you guys were talking about. Those clips ons. But 20 bucks. 
> 
> Is it just me or its getting humid these days?


If you increase evaporation, it will get more humid, anyway before and after rain, always feels humid. Ahem...your C328 auntie can look blur, but in the right language, say if you looking for a certain Jebo external filter with a certain model number. She will ask you to wait....10mins passed and she come back with the correct filter, brand new, and give you a discount somemore. People can grow old one, your turn will come. Careful next time what others will say about you when you grow old. It's a cycle....heh heh...call retribution. In time to come, you will be the CO2 powerhouse. So no need to buy PowerHouse liao. In case you don't know what is it, go back GC again.

----------


## diazman

> If you increase evaporation, it will get more humid, anyway before and after rain, always feels humid. Ahem...your C328 auntie can look blur, but in the right language, say if you looking for a certain Jebo external filter with a certain model number. She will ask you to wait....10mins passed and she come back with the correct filter, brand new, and give you a discount somemore. People can grow old one, your turn will come. Careful next time what others will say about you when you grow old. It's a cycle....heh heh...call retribution. In time to come, you will be the CO2 powerhouse. So no need to buy PowerHouse liao. In case you don't know what is it, go back GC again.


See the powerhouse product and the price. wah Cannot "tahan" haha

----------


## VSGenesis

I poor man bro.  :Embarassed:  Can't afford those powerhouse products. Apparently they say most LFS uses them for their own? It's too expensive for my pocket.  :Sad:

----------


## felix_fx2

> Hehe. Ya same product but wait say wrong auntie go huh? 
> 
> Anyway, i'm still thinking about the fans i'm using now. My room is bad. I have to switch to a chiller instead. Saw sona fans just now the ones you guys were talking about. Those clips ons. But 20 bucks. 
> 
> Is it just me or its getting humid these days?


My Sona Fan big one, keke... the smaller clip on not sure throw where, but have one also....
Don't those clip on remind you of Old time taxi fans ?

----------


## VSGenesis

> My Sona Fan big one, keke... the smaller clip on not sure throw where, but have one also....
> Don't those clip on remind you of Old time taxi fans ?


Those taxi fan clip small. Really good just nice to clip. Still remember that. 

My mom uses the toyomi brand. She clip it onto the cupboard in the kitchen. When she cooks she switch it on. Haha. Thought I use the fan to experiment for 2 weeks. But then it's so darn oily!! 

Saw the Sona fan but $20. Hais, poor folks like me, I think I use the olden day fan as attached.

Oh by the way, did I miss your reply on another thread regarding kotobuki fan?
(Nvm, saw it. Thanks.)

----------


## diazman

> My Sona Fan big one, keke... the smaller clip on not sure throw where, but have one also....
> Don't those clip on remind you of Old time taxi fans ?


this one ah?  :Laughing: 



These few days really hard to keep the temp on a stable mode. Even with the fan, keep temp is pretty jumpy.

Kinda concerned about the shrimps. Thinking of letting go it to better owner and swap in for some fishes instead.. Any good input for this concern?

----------


## felix_fx2

> this one ah? 
> 
> These few days really hard to keep the temp on a stable mode. Even with the fan, keep temp is pretty jumpy.
> 
> Kinda concerned about the shrimps. Thinking of letting go it to better owner and swap in for some fishes instead.. Any good input for this concern?


Yes, that's the one. Nowdays see aircon all full blast no fan.

Heat swinging in will be much higher by June/July. 
Unless you have a controller to on/off or control the fan, you are just lowering it from ambient temp. Which you have little control over.

----------


## diazman

> Yes, that's the one. Nowdays see aircon all full blast no fan.
> 
> Heat swinging in will be much higher by June/July. 
> Unless you have a controller to on/off or control the fan, you are just lowering it from ambient temp. Which you have little control over.


I see them over at those lorries carrying workers only nowadays.. haha

Would it be good to let the shrimps go now? Although they are breeding and living ok in the tank, i wouldn't want to compromise their health when the heat wave comes. Fishes should be hardier then them.

----------


## felix_fx2

If it is me I just keep.
But you need to judge since its your home. If very sure they will start dying when it comes. Lessen load and keep fan on. 

The least you will know if with fan can survive or not. Make sense?

----------


## diazman

> If it is me I just keep.
> But you need to judge since its your home. If very sure they will start dying when it comes. Lessen load and keep fan on. 
> 
> The least you will know if with fan can survive or not. Make sense?


Alright, noted. Thanks for the advice. haha abit worrying le once i see the temp

----------


## VSGenesis

> Alright, noted. Thanks for the advice. haha abit worrying le once i see the temp


really thoughtfull of you diazman.  :Well done: 

maybe prepare for plan b? If you have a friend who keeps the same, maybe can either temporary keep with his or give it away.

But I like the way you think first for your livestocks. Cross fingers, things will be alright.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Alright, noted. Thanks for the advice. haha abit worrying le once i see the temp


I have a question, what happen if you have a food container with a block of ice, at the end is a hole to allow the ice water to melt and drip in? This should be above the water level. Would the shrimps be able to take it? It should take a while for the Ice to melt.

----------


## diazman

> really thoughtfull of you diazman. 
> 
> maybe prepare for plan b? If you have a friend who keeps the same, maybe can either temporary keep with his or give it away.
> 
> But I like the way you think first for your livestocks. Cross fingers, things will be alright.


I will see in the days to come. It's really really humid over at Jurong now. The fan only managed a good 28 through out the day. I always value my livestocks hehe.. no matter deformed or not, they are still lives  :Very Happy: 

@ blue whale. Did that, and the shrimps abit jumpy so i hold out putting more ice. After the ice melted with the drip in method, the temp climbed up back quite fast.

----------


## wongce

Bluewhale, how many Deg you manage to lower using toyomi fan? i got a toyomi fan in store...haha

----------


## diazman

On an unrelated note, with temperature hovering 28-30, isn't it perfect for a sulawesi setup?  :Evil:   :Laughing:

----------


## Blue Whale

> On an unrelated note, with temperature hovering 28-30, isn't it perfect for a sulawesi setup?


@wongce, 23.4C

I have started a thread to warn everyone.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...or-hot-weather

What I fear is that the weather heating up is going to start *tonight*. Everyone brace for the impact. Based on today's weather observation, I am seeing Haze from Woodlands up Seletar to Compassvale to Pasir Ris, Loyang, Changi Air Cargo Terminal. Hence you are looking at SLE to TPE to Loyang Ave. to Nicoll Drive. However I did not pick up any haze report. Satellite Map wise, I am picking up quite a bit of hotspots burning...Myanmar, Laos, Thailand, Cambodia, Vietnam. Meanwhile, PSI haven't pick up at this point of time because the after rain have basically cleanse the air. So we are lucky these few days....still a lot of people fell sick. Do not go under rain at this point of time. Try to remain indoor during rain.

----------


## diazman

I think abit of haze have taken place over here at jurong. Not to mention its really warm even with the fan @ speed 3 and windows open.

----------


## Blue Whale

The following is for emergency cooling. Ice Blocks can reduce temperature between 2-3C during very hot weather.
The water you use should be distil water.



Picture shows the average depth that you should be looking at when buying the plastic containers. Note that if you load the water up to the rim, when ice forms, it expand, and can break the bottom easily. After that, you'd have to discard the container and replace with a new one. Hence, it is not advisable to use very deep plastic containers. Small Ice blocks melts easily and the effect isn't immediate like most people expect.

For shrimp tanks, the shrimps would be in a shock if you do that, hence you are better off using 500ml - 600ml bottles like the one behind, freeze into ice. Once ice is formed, open the bottle cap, punch one hole at the cap and let it drip, you should pour very small amount of water in to allow dripping. Once inverted, punch another hole at the base of the bottle to allow air to go in. Find any means of securing or lock it it between the filter and light. 

Another way of doing is like what Polyart did to the shrimps. Basically Tank is being compartment, after that the iced 500ml bottle is dip into the empty compartment whilst the main part of the shrimp tank enjoys the aircon. This method works for about half a day before it starts to warm up again, so you are looking at 4-6hrs effect only. 

Ice usually don't form up very fast, hence you should have back up in the freezer in case you need to have another go.

----------


## Blue Whale

Hey people, I am thinking of a DIY air cooler, but might not have time to build it, Would anyone be interested to build one？ I can provide a concept plan in DIY section. You are only required to provide the pictures of your built to share with the rest. How about that？Voluntary of course.

----------


## cheetf

> @wongce, 23.4C
> 
> I have started a thread to warn everyone.
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...or-hot-weather
> 
> What I fear is that the weather heating up is going to start *tonight*. Everyone brace for the impact. Based on today's weather observation, I am seeing Haze from Woodlands up Seletar to Compassvale to Pasir Ris, Loyang, Changi Air Cargo Terminal. Hence you are looking at SLE to TPE to Loyang Ave. to Nicoll Drive. However I did not pick up any haze report. Satellite Map wise, I am picking up quite a bit of hotspots burning...Myanmar, Laos, Thailand, Cambodia, Vietnam. Meanwhile, PSI haven't pick up at this point of time because the after rain have basically cleanse the air. So we are lucky these few days....still a lot of people fell sick. Do not go under rain at this point of time. Try to remain indoor during rain.


Bro what you encountered is not haze. It's basically mist from all that humidity caused by the rain. The rain has saturated the air to a point that it appears as mist which in put in another way is light clouds on ground. That is why there is no haze report. Haze is due to pollutants like smoke particles in the air that reduce visibility, mist is due to water droplets.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Bro what you encountered is not haze. It's basically mist from all that humidity caused by the rain. The rain has saturated the air to a point that it appears as mist which in put in another way is light clouds on ground. That is why there is no haze report. Haze is due to pollutants like smoke particles in the air that reduce visibility, mist is due to water droplets.


Can you tell me if mist would field coastal islands at 5pm？People like me grew up from kampong, we are capable to judge visibility on the road drops to 500m. Mist does not have this ability to do so. Mist can touch and feels wet on cob web. Haze cannot and temperature still warm. By afternoon, regional fire put out by rain in Malaysia. Indonesia fire continues.

You'd realise growing up in hdb makes one loses the ability to read weather, once a common skillset in commoners alike. Modern readings are aided by satellite images, cloud formation, windspeed and atomspheric pressure.

I too do not possess the direct reading skills, hence mine relies on modern geography, regional monitoring readings, used to be outage ic for a "if I tell u, I must kill u" place, so a must learn skillset. Coordination back then was islandwide.

----------


## cheetf

> The following is for emergency cooling. Ice Blocks can reduce temperature between 2-3C during very hot weather.
> The water you use should be distil water.
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> Picture shows the average depth that you should be looking at when buying the plastic containers. Note that if you load the water up to the rim, when ice forms, it expand, and can break the bottom easily. After that, you'd have to discard the container and replace with a new one. Hence, it is not advisable to use very deep plastic containers. Small Ice blocks melts easily and the effect isn't immediate like most people expect.
> 
> For shrimp tanks, the shrimps would be in a shock if you do that, hence you are better off using 500ml - 600ml bottles like the one behind, freeze into ice. Once ice is formed, open the bottle cap, punch one hole at the cap and let it drip, you should pour very small amount of water in to allow dripping. Once inverted, punch another hole at the base of the bottle to allow air to go in. Find any means of securing or lock it it between the filter and light. 
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting but I have a few questions.

How many bottles am I going to need for my 4 foot shrimp tank? 

How would it affect my GH? 

What would the temperature spread be between the start and the end? That is from when I start the drip to the end of the drip.

How can I control the temperature to achieve say 24C? 

I am not polyart and cannot be there to change the water 24 hours, any suggestions?

----------


## cheetf

> Can you tell me if mist would field coastal islands at 5pm？People like me grew up from kampong, we are capable to judge visibility on the road drops to 500m. Mist does not have this ability to do so. Mist can touch and feels wet on cob web. Haze cannot and temperature still warm. By afternoon, regional fire put out by rain in Malaysia. Indonesia fire continues.
> 
> You'd realise growing up in hdb makes one loses the ability to read weather, once a common skillset in commoners alike. Modern readings are aided by satellite images, cloud formation, windspeed and atomspheric pressure.
> 
> I too do not possess the direct reading skills, hence mine relies on modern geography, regional monitoring readings, used to be outage ic for a "if I tell u, I must kill u" place, so a must learn skillset. Coordination back then was islandwide.


I can telll you that at around 6 pm yesterday in the east the visibility dropped from more than 10km to 8000m yesterday after the rain the whole afternoon. 

I have no doubts of your skills to be able judge visibility if it drops below 500m but there is actually an official definition for mist and haze and your description of being able to touch and feel does not fit into any of them.

I have my doubts as anyone here can read weather, living in the kampung or not. If the guys who do it for a living cannot, I doubt the common kampung folk can. If so they will be very much in demand.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Sounds interesting but I have a few questions.
> 
> How many bottles am I going to need for my 4 foot shrimp tank? 
> 
> How would it affect my GH? 
> 
> What would the temperature spread be between the start and the end? That is from when I start the drip to the end of the drip.
> 
> How can I control the temperature to achieve say 24C? 
> ...


My experience with shrimps is pretty much limited to wood shrimp and yamatos, ain't an expert on that. The current rack building has the exact intend to further this journey. 4ft means there
is a wider tolerance in terms of water parameters. We have already come to stage not to be so naive as to believe temp is constant throughout the entire tank. diff temp at diff depth at diff corners at diff part. The above aquapro, I intend to read the water surface temp as well. As with some keepers of shrimp/fishes, reading up before buying is important. I don't buy if I do not have knowledge on it as well.

Frankly I cannot tell you how many bottles. I emphasized that I do not have chemistry background, nor physics, nor A maths. Do you stop there then？ Never do never know is my motto. Sucess is built on countless failure. We hear the happy side of stories mosy of the time, we do not learn the sad side. Breeder stories, eggs get fungus, fries R get eaten, temp goes out, fish and shrimp die of no reason....the list goes on. Uncle Ron also dunno chemistry, that didn't stop him.

Yeap, we ain't Polyart, there was a time when their fish keeps dying, do you know how they feel as sellers？ The idea here is to learn, to learn what suits your tank, not mine, not Polyart. Practical more than theory.

Like you, I intend to challenge the realm of a recommended 17C-23C shrimp, not via chiller, via fan. Lets just leave #257 as it is for now. Going too deep won't benefit the community.

----------


## xiaofeng90

> ANS is a brand. 3000 is the model. It's a fan for aquarium. Keeps temperature down between 1-4D.Celcius. It's in the attached picture. That's a smaller version of the 3000.
> 
> C328 - name of the fish store. C stands for Clementi and 328 the block number. The actual name is Clementi Florist and Aquarium. But everyone got used to C328. Thus the name.


Oh i see , anyway i using a hopper fan just cool down 2 celcius for my 2ft tank only ): from 30 to 28 my shrimp keep dying not sure is this the reason and my fish and guppy fly are doing fine inside...

----------


## xiaofeng90

> Errr..not exactly accurate. The correct name should be Cans not ANS. Most people do not see the C in front. 3000 stand for Cooling Fans 3000. Their product range would have 1000, 2000 and 3000 defined by the different rpm. In a proper setup, as much as 4 such fans can be deployed for use as failover, aka if one failed the rest will continue to operate.
> 
> C328 is correct. If you are using www.map.gov.sg type Clementi MRT into the search field. Beside it is Blk 328, Polyart and Clementi Florist and Aquarium are both operating there.
> 
> xiaofeng, you should go there for a walk walk and see see. Both shops accept Nets so you no need to carry a lump of notes and walk around. You'd be walking into a toy shop and hope that you can buy the entire shop. *smile* So you can find most of the supplies there although not all.


haha thanks (: , shall visit them since my since my camp at clementi , any infomation on their closing time ?

----------


## Blue Whale

Realised I haven't been precise on representing the readings to everyone. So here is the breakdown from last night effort.

CFL Temp 42C out of range for my digital thermometer, must be higher.
Water surface 2ft 26.8C,
Mid depth abt 22.5cm from surface 25.5C
Soil surface no measurement. Best est. at 24.4C
Still somework to be done if I want 23C at the bottom.

----------


## Blue Whale

> haha thanks (: , shall visit them since my since my camp at clementi , any infomation on their closing time ?


8pm. Wed Closed. Wahh...envy, I live in Woodlands and works at Airfrieght Center, further from Airport, beside beach.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Oh i see , anyway i using a hopper fan just cool down 2 celcius for my 2ft tank only ): from 30 to 28 my shrimp keep dying not sure is this the reason and my fish and guppy fly are doing fine inside...


Ok you already know I dunno much but read up a lot. Shrimps usually found on mountains, high altitude means lower temp which explains why need low temp. Can be trek trek, find a small pond not necessary clean for shrimps like blue neon...haven't read up on japan shrimps yet but elsewhere there are youtube videos to show this. 2C is average. If you can drop 5C, that would a goal. I still have design plans to drop temp further. Later on, the Henri..xxxx contraption would be whip up by other forumers to drop temp further. A 12k lighting is of course higher temp than CFL Lights, so idea here is reduce or kill heat source, meaning you site the tank differently if necessary for even a 1C. You'd realise how hard even to drop 1C.

----------


## diazman

This should be my few final post for this thread. Recently became harder for me to maintain my tank's temperature, so i decommed the shrimps, mosses and just turned into a bare blackwater tank housing ember tetras.. Had my fun with planted tank, now taking a hiatus  :Razz:

----------


## dmateo

could it be light too close to the water surface ? This can increase temperature of the water as well. So maybe increase distance of light from water surface will help.

In real environment, is temp fluctuation a bad thing ? I mean this should happen naturally on water body around the world due to changes on season and the morning/night cycle ? If that is the case, what its he benefit of maintaining constant temperature in aquarium ?

----------


## felix_fx2

dmateo, 

His temperature was quite warm throughout the dayfor the tank. He did the right thing to decom it before livestock suffers.

----------


## diazman

The final moments of my tank, before the temperature got worse, and after  :Razz:

----------

